# لماذا التجسد .. (بحث قوى )  .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

*لماذا التجسد .. (بحث قوى )  .. asmicheal​*





​
*
لماذا التجسد .. (بحث قوى )  .. asmicheal​*سؤاال حير كثيرين
ولم يعقله اكثرين 
الا تكفى ذبيحه حيوانيه كفاره عن الانسان
هل من المعقول ان يتجسد الله 
ما داعى التجسد الم يكن ممكنا ان يكون له بديل  والله قادر على كل شيىء
اسئله كثيره  نجاوب عليها بهذا البحث 
اصلى ان يكون سبب بركه لكل من يقراءه

asmicheal
لينك  مباشر   


=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

لنيافة الانبا رافائيل 



+ عقيدة التجسد هى أهم عقيدة فى الإيمان المسيحى لأنها هى التى تميز الفكر المسيحى.. فنجد أن العهد القديم هو بعينه إيمان المسيحية فى العهد الجديد ولكن مع زيادة أن الله تجسد.. العهد القديم كان ينبئ أن الله سوف يتجسد وفى العهد الجديد تحقق التجسد.. لذلك فلنتخيل وكأن التجسد هذا صبغة إذا وُضع فيها العهد القديم يخرج العهد الجديد.. ولذلك فإن الانسان المسيحى الذى لا يفهم التجسد فانه لا يفهم المسيحية.. ليس فقط نفهم بل ايضاً نعيش ونحيا مفاهيم التجسد..

1- ما معنى التجسد؟ 2- لماذا التجسد؟ 3- ماذا حدث فى التجسد؟
4- ما فائدة التجسد؟ 5- ما هى الإعتراضات على التجسد؟

1- ما معنى التجسد؟
+ فى حياتنا العادية ممكن أن تتواجد فكرة معينة فى عقلك ونحن لا نراها.. وإذا حاولت وصفها فنحن لا نفهمها فتعمل لنا نموذج لنراها.. ففى هذه الحالة تصبح الفكرة تجسدت.. وايضاً الرسم والشعر والقصص والمسرحية... والمهم أن الشئ الغير محسوس يصير محسوساً والغير منظور يُصبح مرئى.

+ أما فى الفكر المسيحى.. فإننا نتكلم عن تجسد الله.. الله روح لا يًرى وأراد أن نراه فأخذ لنفسه جسد لكى يجعلنا نراه.. وكما نقول فى التسبحة "غير المرئى رأوه وغير المحسوس لمسوه وغير الزمنى صار تحت الزمان".. الله غير المحدود الذى يملأ الوجود صار إنسان فى حجمنا وشكلنا ومشى على الأرض وسطنا.. وممكن أن نشبه التجسد ايضاً بالإرسال التليفزيونى الذى يًبث من الأقمار الصناعية لكل العالم.. والجهاز الصغير (التليفزيون) هو الذى يستقبل الارسال .. وهذه الموجات هى موجات كهرومغناطيسية لا تًرى.. وهكذا ايضاً إرسال الموبايل (الشبكة).. فإذا كان البشر فعلوا كل هذا.. إلا يستطيع الله أن يتجسد ويصير مرئى لكى نعرفه؟!..

+ وكلمة تجسد تعطى معلومة أن المسيح كان كائناً قبل ميلاده من العذراء مريم.. فكلمة تجسد هذه لا تقال عن ولادة أى طفل آخر لأن الطفل العادى لا يكن له وجود أساساً.. أما كلمة تجسد تعنى أنه كان موجود بدون جسد ثم أصبح موجود وله جسد.. وكما يقول معلمنا يوحنا فى رسالته الأولى "الذى كان من البدء الذى سمعناه الذى رأيناه بعيوننا الذى شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة فإن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأيناه ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا".. وكلمة أُظهرت تعنى أنها كانت موجودة ولكنها غير ظاهرة.. فالله (المسيح) كان موجود منذ الأزل ولكننا لا نراه لأنه ليس له جسد وهو أراد أن يرينا ذاته فتجسد فى شكل انسان.

2- لماذا التجسد:
+ تجسد لكى يفدينا من الموت لأن "أجرة الخطية موت" وذلك لأن الخطية إنفصال عن الله ومن ينفصل عن الله يموت.. مثل المصباح الذى ينفصل عن الكهرباء ينطفئ.. إذن فأنا حى بالله وإذا أخطأت أنفصل عن الله وأموت وليس لى رجاء.. فيجئ المسيح ويقول أنه سيموت مكانى.. وتظهر لنا مشكلة وهى أن المسيح لا يمن أن يموت.. فطبيعتة الله فكيف يموت؟!.. وكما نقول فى لحن أجيوس "قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت" طبيعته لا يموت وفى القبطى واليونانى "أثاناطوس" منها كلمة "أثناسيوس" أى "الخالد".. فكيف يموت الله؟!.. فيقول لنا أنه لكى يذوق الموت سيصبح إنسان ولكنه لا يفقد لاهوتيته.. مثل الدكتور الذى يريد أن يكون ضابط فيصبح دكتور ضابط.. وهذا هو ما حدث مع المسيح هو الله (دكتور) ويريد أن يكون انسان (ضابط) فلا يترك اللاهوت بل يدخل كلية الطهر (العذراء مريم) ويبقى داخلها 9 شهور.. ويخرج منها انسان دون أن يفقد لاهوته..

+ فالمسيح إله وانسان فى نفس اللحظة.. فممكن أن يعمل أعمال الله أو أعمال الانسان (وكل هذا فى شخصية واحدة فى انسجام بدون انقسام أو إنفصال) وكما نقول فى اللحن "لم يزل إلهاً أتى وصار ابن بشر لكنه هو الإله الحقيقى أتى وخلصنا".. ولم يتغير لاهوته.. فجاء لكى يأخذ جسد (وهذا الجسد قابل للموت فيموت به لأجلنا) وكما نقول فى الأجبية "يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد" وكما نقول فى القداس "بموتك يا رب نبشر" فالله الذى لا يموت مات من أجلنا لأنه أخذ جسد..

+ ومثال على ذلك النار لا يمكن أن تمسكها ولكن إذا وضعت فيها حديد يمكن أن تمسكها.. ويصبح الحديد مُحمى بالنار.. وبذلك أصبح الحديد يلسع مثل النار والنار يمكن مسكها مثل الحديد.. ولكن مازال النار نار(لاهوت) والحديد حديد (ناسوت).. ولم يتحول أى منهما للآخر.. ولذلك فالسيد المسيح بلاهوته اتحد بالناسوت فصار انسان حقيقى ولكنه الله يمشى ويتألم ويجوع.

+ كلمة لاهوت تعنى طبيعة الله.. وكلمة ناسوت تعنى طبيعة الانسان.. فجميعنا عندنا ناسوت كطبيعة واحدة وجميعنا متساويين فى الجوهر ولا فرق بين طفل وشيخ ورجل وامرأة أو حتى الجنين الذى فى بطن أمه فكلنا لنا طبيعة بشرية.. واتحد معنا المسيح فى هذه الطبيعة.. نمشى ونتكلم ولنا عقل ولنا حرية ولنا إرادة.. وجميعنا ننام ونجوع ونأكل ونشرب وننمو فى المعرفة ونكبر وجميعنا سنموت.. وكل انسان قابل للألم والمرض ولكن نختلف مثلاً فى نسبة الذكاء والجمال والطول والعمر.. ولكن جميعنا نشترك فى الطبيعة الانسانية والمسيح شاركنا فى هذه الطبيعة البشرية.. (نمى وكبر ونام وأكل وجاع وعطش وتألم وقبل الموت).. ولذلك نقول فى التسبحة "هو أخذ الذى لنا وأعطانا الذى له نسبحه ونمجده ونزيده علواً" أخذ كل صفاتنا وأعطانا نعمته وقوته وطهارته وقداسته.. ولكننا لم نبدل الصفات بل أصبحنا شركاء فى نفس الشئ.. والمستفيد من كل هذا هو البشرية.

3- ماذا حدث فى التجسد؟
+ أن المسيح بكل قوته ولاهوته دخل فى بطن العذراء وأخذ من لحمها ودمها وخلق لنفسه جسد اتحد به (طبيعة بشرية).. وجميعنا نعرف أنه لا يمكن أن تحبل أى بنت بدون زواج.. فكيف تحبل العذراء بدون زواج؟!... والأجابة هى هكذا: فى النبات لكى يكون عندنا شجرة لابد من وجود بذرة وأرض.. وهكذا فى الانسان الأم (الأرض) والأب عنده(البذرة).. والبذرة لابد أن تزرع فى الأرض الأم لتُخرج لنا انسان.. وهذه البذرة لا تُرى بالعين المجردة ومع ذلك يولد الطفل من الأم ووزنه حوالى 3.5 كيلو.. وكل هذا الجسد أخذه من الأم (ولكن لابد من وجود البذرة).. وأنا كانسان لكى أكون موجود فإنى مُحتاج لأب يمنحنى نعمة الوجود (البذرة) ومُحتاج لأم تعطينى الجسد... والسيد المسيح كان موجود من الأصل.. إذن فهو لا يحتاج لأب يعطيه الوجود ولكنه مُحتاج أم تعطيه الجسد.. ولذلك وُلد المسيح من أم بدون أب.. لأنه ليس له جسد فقط فأخذ يختار عناصر جسده لكى يخرج "أبرع جمالاً من بنى البشر".. وطبعاً المسيح أخذ يبحث عن الأم التى ليس مثيل لها.. ثم دخل داخلها واختار أحسن الصفات فيها.. وهى أحسن امرأة فى الوجود إذ لا يوجد مثلها.. "الآب تطلع من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك أرسل وحيده أتى وتجسد منك"...

+ سؤال: أن السيد المسيح لم يحتاج إلى أب فلماذا احتاج إلى أم.. اليس هو الخالق؟!!.. وذلك لكى يأخذ نفس طبيعتنا وليس غريباً عنا فهو (ابن الانسان).. وشارك معنا فى اللحم والدم.. وذلك لكى يكون مساوى لنا فى جوهر الطبيعة البشرية.. وقد قالها معلمنا بولس فى رسالة العبرانين "إذ قد تشارك الأولاد فى اللحم والدم تشارك فيهما هو ايضاً" وذلك لكى يبيد الخطية.. وإذا قلنا مثل البروتستانت ان العذراء علبة مجوهرات أخذنا الجوهرة وألقينا العلبة.. فالعلبة خشب والجوهرة ذهب.. ولم تأخذ الجوهرة شئ من العلبة أو من طبيعتها.. ولكننا نقول عليها أنها (أم الله) وليست (علبة الله).. لأنها هى الأرض التى أعطت المسيح الجسد.. والهراطقة قالوا عنها أنها (أنبوبة مر منها الله).. وكل هذا الكلام غير مضبوط لأنها (أم حقيقية) مثلما قالت لها أليصابات "من اين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى الىّ".. ويقول الكاهن فى الاعتراف فى القداس "اؤمن أن هذا هو الجسد الذى أخذه ابنك الوحيد من سيدتنا العذراء مريم"..

+ وهذا ما حدث فى التجسد أن الله بلاهوته دخل إلى بطن العذراء وأخذ من لحمها ودمها وكّون لنفسه جسد واتحد به.. ووُلد من عذراء وشابهنا تماماً ما خلا الخطية وحدها.. ومشى على الأرض كانسان وهو يحمل فى داخله كل جمر اللاهوت ولكنه أخفاه.. ولم يعلم أحد بسره سوى العذراء مريم فقط.. ولذلك جميعنا نقف أمامها مبهورين.. كيف أنها تحملت أن تُخفى فى قلبها معلومات لا أحد يقدر أن يعرفها أو يحتملها غيرها.. وهى بذلك ارتفعت فوق الطابع البشرى "أما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذه الأمور متفكرة بها فى قلبها"... ولم تتكلم سوى مع أليصابات حين فتحت فمها وقالت "تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى...." وفى عرس قانا الجليل قالت "ليس لهم خمر".. وقالت للخدّم "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه".. وهنا نجد أنها لم تتكلم سوى هذه الكلمات فقط ولم تفتح فاها بكلمات أخرى.. لا يوجد مثلها وبكل صراحة فهى تستحق أن تكون أم الله "أكسيا" أى مستحقة.. هكذا تجسد الله من عذراء بكر فتاة.

4- ما هى فوائد أو بركات التجسد؟
1- الفداء: لولا التجسد ما كان الفداء.. إذ لا أحد يفدينا غيره.
2- إكتشفنا ما لم نكن نعلمه.. إذ اكتشفنا أن البشرية محترمة فى نظر الله.. وبدأ الانسان يسترد شعوره بذاته.. إذ أن الله نزل وعاش وسطنا.. إذن فالجسد ليس شرير.. بل ايضاً ازددنا احتراماً .. وذلك مثل الأب الذى اشترى تى شيرت لابنه ولم يعجبه.. ولكنه أعجبه عندما وجد أن رئيس الجمهورية يلبس مثله.. بل أن هذا التى شيرت هو بعينه الذى كان يلبسه رئيس الجمهورية.. إذن فهذا التى شيرت أصبح له قيمة فى نظر الولد.. وهكذا ربنا أعطانا جسد فاحتقرناه لأنه ملئ بالشهوات والنجاسات.. فأرانا أن ابن الله يلبس جسد مثل جسدنا هذا.. إذن فهذا الجسد محترم.. بل أن المفاجأة الأكبر هى أننا بالمعمودية والتناول اتحدنا بابن الله فصار جسدنا جزءاً منه.. فى هذه الحالة فجسدنا غالى جداً جداً.. ولذلك نقول فى القداس للمسيح "باركت طبيعتى فيك" فطبيعتنا أصبحت مباركة ومكرمة ومحترمة..

3- أن هذا الجسد الذى اتحد به السيد المسيح عاش به على الأرض حياتنا العادية.. فقدس كل الحياة.. سواء شرب أو أكل أوصوم أو نوم أو استيقاظ أو كلام أو صمت أو عمل أو .. لأن كل هذا فعله هو.. فصارت الحياة كلها مقدسة.. فبعد التجسد لم يصبح المسيح مسيح الهيكل والصلاة فقط.. بل مسيح الحياة كلها.. فتستطيع أن تتقابل مع المسيح ليس فى الكنيسة فقط بل فى كل الأماكن لأنها كلها مقدسة.

4- المسيح بعد الموت والقيامة أخذ جسده وذهب به فى السماء فأصبح يوجد سابقة قانونية.. إذن ايضاً أجسادنا من الممكن أن تدخل معه للسماء.. لذلك يقول معلمنا بولس "دخل كسابق لأجلنا" يفتح لنا الباب.. وقال المسيح "أنا ذاهب لأعد لكم مكان".. فالسماء هى مكان للاهوت والملائكة ولكن المسيح أخذ الناسوت وأدخله فأصبح من الممكن لنا أن ندخل نحن ايضاً على حساب المسيح.

5- ما هى اعتراضات التجسد؟ يوجد ناس لا يصدقون التجسد..
1- الناس الذين يقللون من قيمة الانسان فانهم يستكثروا أن الله يصبح انسان مثل مثال الولد والتى شيرت فانه لم يعجبه التى شيرت الذى أحضره له أبوه...إذن فيجب أن نحترم الطبيعة الانسانية فلا نستغرب تجسد الله.

2- نحن نقول الله تجسد.. ولكن المعترضون فهموها بالعكس.. إننا نؤله الانسان الذى هو المسيح.. ولكننا نقول أنه المسيح هو الله ثم أصبح انسان.. مثال التلميذ الذى يقول أنه مدير المدرسة لا يقبلوه.. ولكن المدير إذا دخل الفصل وسمع شرح المدرس مثل التلميذ فلا عجب فى ذلك لأن هذا من حقه.. فعندما يتنازل الكبير نمجده وعندما يتعاظم الصغير لا نقبله.. وخصوصاً أننا نعرف "أن الله على كل شئ قدير" ولم يقل أنه على كل شئ قدير إلا التجسد.. فلا يصح أن نحد من قدرات الله.. 
فيجب أن نفتح قلبنا لالهنا المتضع العظيم حتى لا نجده قد "تحول وعبر

"...


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

التجسد و الاورثوذوكسية لنيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب


تتسم الأرثوذكسية – بالذات - بالتركيز على سرَ التجسد الإلهى، ويتضح ذلك فى أمور كثيرة مثل:

1-

تهتم الكنيسة جداً بشرح هذا السّر لشعبها، ليعرفوا ما لهم فيه من: تعليم، وفداء، وسكنى إلهية فينا، وتأسيس للكنيسة المقدسة، جسد المسيح وعروسه.

2- تقدم الكنيسة حياة الرب يسوع كاملة، فى سّر الافخارستيا، منذ اختيار حمل بلا عيب، إلى مسحه بالماء، ثم تقميطه، ثم الدوران به حول المذبح إشارة للكرازة،ثم موته، ودفنه،وقيامته المجيدة!!

3- وتحرص الكنيسة أن تقدم لنا الافخارستيا يومياً، وذلك تنفيذاً لوصية الرب:"إصنعوا هذا لذكرى" (لو19:22).ومن غير المعقول أن نتذكر الرب كل بضعة أشهر، بل من المناسب أن نفعل ذلك يومياً.

4- والذكرى هنا ليست فكرية أو معنوية، بل من نفس نوع ما قدمه الرب بي ديه الطاهرتين، فى خميس العهد،جسداً هو "مأكل حق"، ودماً هو "مشرب حق" (يو55:6).تماماً كما وضع بنو اسرائيل بعض المن، فى قسط خاص،فى تابوت العهد، وذلك من نفس المن الذى كان ينزل من السماء لغذائهم، إشارة للمن السماوى، جسد الرب ودمه.

5- ولقبت الأرثوذكسية السيدة العذراء "بوالدة الإله"، إيماناً منها بأن المولود من أحشائها ليس

مجرد إنسان، بل هو الإله المتجسد، أو الكلمة المتأنس.

6- واستمرت الكنيسة تطوَّب أم النور، تتميماً لما قالته بالروح القدس: "هوذا منذ الآن، جميع الأجيال تطوبنى" (لو 48:1)... وهذا ما نفعله كل يوم، وبخاصة فى التسبحة اليومية، وبالذات فى شهر كيهك.

7- إن تمجيدنا لسر التجسد، هو تمجيد لرب المجد يسوع الذى تجسَد لخلاصنا، كما أنه تمجيد لهذا السّر المقدس، سّر التقوى: "عظيم هو سرّ التقوى، الله ظهر فى الجسد" (1تى16:3)... فالتجسد من أمنا العذراء هو سر التقوى البشرية، وبدونه ليس لنا خلاص!!

8- الصورة الأساسية للسيدة العذراء فى الطقس القبطى، هى صورتها واقفة عين يمين الرب، تحمله طفلاً على ذراعها، وترتدى ثوباً أزرق به نجوم، رمز السماء... وبهذا نعبر عن النبوة القائلة: "جعلت الملكة عن يمينك" (مز 9:45).

9- والبشارة الموضوعة دائماً على المذبح، وكذلك الكرسى، يحملان صورة السيدة العذراء، حاملة الطفل الإلهى.

10- والأساقفة يحملون على صدورهم صورة "الثيؤطوكوس" (العذراء والدة الإله)، تأكيداً لإيمانهم بهذه الحقيقة، ورفضهم للنسطورية التى فصلت الطبيعتين ونادت بأن العذراء هى أم المسيح "كريستوطوكوس" أى أنها والدة "الإنسان"، الذى حلّ عليه بعد ذلك اللاهوت حيناً، وتركه حيناً آخر!!

سر التجسد... فى الثيؤطوكيات:

ما أجمل ما ترتله الكنيسة فى الثيؤطوكيات!!

وكلمة "ثيؤطوكية" مكونة من مقطعين هما:

"ثيؤ" = الله،

طوكوس= والدة،

أى "والدة الإله"،

فالعذراء حينما ولدت رب المجد، لم تلد إنساناً عادياً، بل ولدت ابناً، دعى "عجيباً مشيراً، إلهاً قديراً، أباً أبدياً، رئيس السلام" (إش 6:9)، لهذا دعته بروح النبوة: "عمانوئيل" أى "الله معنا" وليس مجرد إنسان، فهو الإله المتجسد.

ونحن لا نقول عن السيد المسيح أنه "إنسان تأله"، بل نقول عنه أنه "الإله وقد تأنس"، أى إتخذ جسداً، وحلّ بيننا، وأثبت فى كل تصرفاته وكلماته ومعجزاته وقداسته المطلقة، أنه الإله المتجسد!!

وكمثال موجز عن حب كنيستنا القبطية لسرّ التجسد، وتطويبها لأم النور، نورد هذه الأمثلة:

فى ثيؤطوكية السبت:

(أيتها الغير الدنسة، العفيفة القديسة فى كل شئ، التى قدمت لنا الله? محمولاً على ذراعيها. تفرح معك كل الخليقة، صارخة قائلة: السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك. السلام لك يا ممتلئة نعمة. السلام لك يا من وجدت نعمة. السلام لك يامن ولدت المسيح. الرب معك).

(من قبل ثمرتك، أدرك الخلاص جنسنا، وأصلحنا الله معه? مرة أخرى، من قبل صلاحه).

(كخدر بغير فساد، الروح القدس حلّ عليك، وقوة العلى? ظللتك يا مريم. لأنك ولدت الكلمة الحقيقى، ابن الآب، الدائم إلى الأبد، أتى وخلصنا من خطايانا).

(صرت سماء ثانية على الأرض، يا والدة الإله، لأنه أشرق لنا منك? شمس البر).

ثم تبدأ الثيؤطوكية فى تقديم رموز التجسد فى العهد القديم، مثل: سلم يعقوب، والقبة، والتابوت... والحمامة الحسنة.. إلخ

فى ثيؤطوكية الأحد:

* (مدعوة صديقة، أيتها المباركة فى النساء، القبة الثانية، التى تدعى قدس الأقداس، وفيها لوحا العهد... هذا الذى تجسد منك بغير تغيير، وصار وسيطاً لعهد جديد، من قبل رش دمه المقدس، طهر المؤمنين، شعباً مبرراً. من أجل هذا كل واحد يعظمك، يا سيدتى والدة الإله، القديسة كل حين. ونحن أيضاً نطلب أن نفوز برحمة بشفاعاتك، عند محب البشر).

(واحد من اثنين: لاهوت قدوس، بغير فساد، مساوٍ للآب، وناسوت طاهر،? بغير مباضعة، مساوٍ لنا كالتدبير. هذا الذى أخذه منك، أيتها الغير الدنسة، واتحد به كأقنوم).

(أنت هى القسط الذهب النقى، الذى المن مخفى فى وسطه، خبز الحياة الذى? نزل من السماء، وأعطى الحياة للعالم).

(الإله الحق من الإله الحق، الذى تجسد? منك، بغير تغيير).

(أنت هى المجمرة الذهب النقى، الحاملة جمر النار المباركة،? الذى يؤخذ من المذبح، يطهر الخطايا، ويرفع الآثام، أى الله الكلمة الذى تجسد منك، ورفع ذاته، بخوراً إلى أبيه).

وتستمر الكنيسة فى ذكر رموز العذراء والتجسد فى العهد القديم، فهى القبة، والتابوت، والقسط الذهب، والمنارة الذهبية،والمجمرة الذهبية، وعصا هرون التى أفرخت، وزهرة البخور، والمائدة الذهبية... ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن أمثلة كثيرة أخرى فى ثيؤطوكيات بقية الأيام. لكن خلاصة القول: أن كنيستنا القبطية تهيم حباً بالعذراء البتول، والدة الإله، التى ولدت لنا المسيح، مخلصنا الصالح، لهذا فهى لا تكف عن تمجيد هذا السّر الإلهى العظيم، سرّ التجسد، سرّ التقوى، وسرّ الخلود!!

فبعد أن تجسد الرب وعلمنا، ثم فدانا وخلصنا، قام وصعد إلى السماء جسدياً، ووعدنا بأننا سنقوم معه بأجساد نورانية، ونرث معه فى ملكوته.

أليس مناسباً أن تتهلل السماء والأرض، بميلاد الرب يسوع، وترنم جوقات السماء قائلة: "المجد لله فى الأعالى، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة" (لو 14:2).

فها قد تمت بشارة الملاك: "قد ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود، مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو 11:2)

فلنذهب إليه مع الرعاة الساهرين، لنقدم له العبادة والسجود... ومع المجوس العابدين، نعطيه الذهب (أغلى ما نملك)، واللبان (صلواتنا وتسابيحنا)، والمرّ (آلامنا وأتعابنا)... وهكذا نسجد عند قدميه، تصحبنا شفاعة العذراء، أم الخلاص، ومثال يوسف البار، خادم سرّ الخلاص


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

الأنبا بيشوى

مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى

ورئيس دير القديسة دميانة

هل المسيحية صعبة وغير سهلة؟إن المسيحية من الممكن أن يفهمها الأطفال الصغار، وقد قال    "أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال" (مت11: 25)، وقال أيضاً "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (مت11: 27). وقال أيضاً "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14: 26).
إن الروح القدس هو الذى يعرفنا كل شئ عن الآب.. عن الابن.. عن الخلاص.. عن الفداء.. وعن أهمية صلب  من أجل خلاصنا. فالروح القدس هو الذى يبكتنا على خطايانا، ويعرفنا مدى احتياجنا للخلاص. وإنه بدون يسوع المسيح لا يمكن أن نصل إلى الحياة الأبدية. فالروح القدس هو الذى يكشف لنا حقيقتنا الصعبة.. حقيقتنا البشعة عندما نكون محرومين من نعمة الخلاص والتبرير والبنوة لله. عندئذ يرى الإنسان الحالة التى وصـل إليها عصيانه لله ومخالفته للوصية.
إن الشيطان هو الذى أغوى الإنسان وهو فى الفردوس، وجعله يخالف وصية الله، وشككه فى محبته!! وقال له: إن الله لا يريدك أن تكون مثله عارفاً الخير والشر. وعندما شك الإنسان فى محبة الله سقط تحت سلطان إبليس، وسقط تحت سلطان الخطية عندما أكل من الشجرة التى قال الله له لا تأكل منها.

أجرة الخطية هى الموت 
وبسبب الخطية دخل الفساد إلى طبيعة الإنسان، ودخل الموت كنتيجة للخطية. ونرى عند القبر الإنسان وهو ينتن ويأكله الدود فنعرف نتيجة الخطية وأن أجـرة الخطية هى الموت. إن الدليل على حالة الفساد التى سببتها الخطية، هى حالة الفساد التى يصل إليها الإنسان فى القبر. وهنا يبدأ الإنـسان يفكر كيف سـيخرج من حالة الفسـاد؟!! هـو يحتاج إلى الخـلاص من الموت ومن الفساد.
لقد أصبح هناك عداوة بين الله وبين الإنسان. وصحيح إن أجرة الخطية هى موت، لكن الإنسان أصبح يخاف من الله، وغير قادر على اكتشاف محبته. ويحتاج إلى أن يصالحه أحـد مع الله، يحتاج إلى أن ينقذه أحد من سلطان الخطية، ويعطيه قوة الانتصار عليها ويشفيه منها ويشفى طبيعته. ويعيد إليه الحياة التى فقدها بسبب الخطية.

الله يعلن حبه للإنسان 
لم يكـن مـن الممكن أن يتخلى الله عـن الإنــسـان، وأن لا يسعى فى طلبه ويعمل شيئاً لأجله. لأن الله يحب الإنسـان، ويعرف أن الشيطان هو الذى أغواه وهو الذى خدعه. ولكن ليس من الممكن أن يسامح الله الإنسان بدون أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية. لأنه كيف يسامحه بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية ويوفى الدين؟! ليس لأن الله يريد الانتقام، ولكن لأن الله لابد أن يعلن قداسته. فلابد أن يظهر الله مـدى كراهيته للخطية. وفى نفس الوقت هو يريد أن يُخلّص الإنسان ويعرّفه مدى محبته. 
إن الله يريد أن يبين للإنسان بشاعة الخطية، ويجعله يكرهها. ولكن لا يكفى أن يسامحه الله ويغفر له، ولكن لابد أن يشفيه. لأنه لو غفر له بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية لن تظهر قداسة الله بوضوح فى نظر الإنسان. فيقول الإنسان فى نفسه إن الله من الممكن أن يقبل الخطية. أى أن الخطية شئ سهل بالنسبة لله ولا تعنيه فى شئ. وبالتالى من الممكن أن يستسهل الإنسان الخطية ويعتبرها شيئاً عادياً، ولا تستحق أن يحاول أن يتحرر منها ويتركها. لذلك كان لابد أن يعمل الله شيئاً يجعل محبته وقداسته تتقابلان معاً.. فيبين للإنسان مدى كراهيته للخطية، إلى جوار محبته الجارفة للإنسان.

تقابل قداسة الله مع محبته
لذلك كان لابد أن يكون هناك فداء وكفارة، لكى يسامح الله ويغفر، ولا يكون غفران الله بدون ثمن. لأنه لو ترك الأمر بدون حساب فهذا معناه أن الخطية عند الله شئ بسيط ولا تعنيه فى شئ وهذا يكون إهانة لله لأنه كيف يكون الله قدوساً فى مثل هذه الحالة!!

صحيح أن الله محب. لكنه فى نفس الوقت هو قـدوس. فلابد أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية وفى نفس الوقت يعلن محبته للإنسان لأن إعلانه لغضبه فقط يجعل الإنسان يخاف من الخطية، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت لا يستطيع أن يفهم محبة الله له. ومن هنا يظهر أهمية الفداء.

أهمية الفداء 
إن  أخذ العقوبة التى لنا التى هى الموت. وهو لا يستحق الموت لأنه بار وبلا خطية. وبذلك استطاع أن يفدينا ويـدفع ثمن الخطايا التى لكل البـشر. ولكن كان لابـد أن يـكون هذا الفادى له قيمة كبيرة جداً بلا حدود عند الله. ولابد أن لا يكون عليه غضب الله. وهذا شئ طبيعى؛ وإلا فكيف يفدى غيره إن كان هو نفسه يستحق الموت؟!! لم يكن عند الله بحسب التدبير أغلى من ابنه الوحيد المتجسد لكى يقدمه فداءً عن الإنسان، لذلك يقول الكتاب "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو3: 16).


الرحمة والحق تلاقيا 
على الصليب كان الحل؛ فالإنسان يحتاج أن يعرف عن الله أمرين فى نفس الوقت والاثنان يتقابلان معاً. يعرف أن الله يكره الخطية جداً، ويعرف أن الله يحبه جداً. فلو علم أن الله يحبه فقط ولكن يترك له الخطية فبذلك تكون صورة الله فى نظره أنه ليس قدوساً، وبذلك فإن الإنسان من الممكن أن يستسهل الخطية ولا يكرهها. وكذلك إذا رأى أن الله يكره الخطية فقط، ولم يبصر محبته فسوف يخاف من الله، وتكون هناك عداوة بينه وبين الله ولا يشعر بأبوته.
ولكن هذه المشكلة ليست عند الله، ولكن عند الإنسان. إنه غير قادر على فهم الله فهماً سليماً. لذلك يقول المزمور "الرحمة والحق تلاقيا العدل والسلام تلاثما" (مز84: 10). أى أنه على الصليب الرحمة والحق إلتقيا معاً، ورأينا بأعيننا الرحمة والحق معاً، أو الرحمة والبر، فكلمة الحق تأتى أحياناً بمعنى البر.
إن الله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى غضبه من الخطية: فعندما حمل  خطايانا ورأيناه يُجلَد.. ويُعذَب.. ويتألم وهو لم يفعل شيئاً سيئاً!! ولكن كل هذا بسبب خطايانا نحن.

فهل إلى هذه الدرجة تؤذى الخطية قلب الله ويكرهها إلى هذه الدرجة؟!!
لدرجة أنها استوجبت أن المسيح البار القدوس، ابـنه الوحيـد، يـتألم كـل هـذه الآلام لكى يـدفـع ثمـن خـطـية الإنسان!! 
إن هذا يجعل الإنسان ينظر إلى الخطية ويرى مدى فظاعتها ويرى المسيح وهو يُجلَد، ويعرف أن المسيح قد جُلِد لأجله، لأنه دفع ثمن لذة الخطية. إذ أن الله يحبه ويريد أن يخلصه من الهلاك الأبدى. ولكن بالرغم من أن هذا الجلد لم يقع على الإنسان الخاطئ.. ولكنه يشعر أنه هو الذى يُضرَب، لأن هذه هى خطيته. وهذا يجعله يخجل من الله، ويشعر أن السياط ينزل على مشاعره هو. وصوت الرب يناديه: هل هذه هى لذة الخطية التى تحبها؟!.
انظر أن سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح   هو الذى يدفع ثمنها!! هل سوف تحبها مرة أخرى أم سوف تبدأ فى كراهيتها؟!.
إن الله لو فعل ذلك فى الإنسان الخاطئ نفسه فلن يشعر أن الله يحبه بالرغم من أن الإنسان يستحق هذه العقوبة. لكن عندما يرفع الله عن الإنسان العقوبة ويدفع هو ثمنها. يبدأ الإنسان يقول فى نفسه: هل أنا الذى سوف أتسبب للبار القدوس فى أن يتعذب بهذه الطريقة. لابد أن أراجع نفـسى.. لابـد أن أتـوب.. لابـد أن أكـره الخطـيـة ولا يمكن أن أحبها.

فيه كانت الحياة 
يُحكَى عن إنسان كان بحاراً وكان له أخ أكبر رجل قديس وبار. وهذا البحار كان إنساناً شريراً وخاطئاً. وكان الإثنان بحارة على مركب واحد. وفى أحد الأيام هاج البحر وكانت المركب على وشك الغرق. وعدد الركاب كان كبيراً جداً فى السفينة، وعدد قوارب النجاة قليل. فقال القبطان سوف نعمل قرعة ومن أتى اسمه فى القرعة هو الذى سوف يركب فى قوارب النجاة ومن لم يأتِ اسمه فى القرعة سوف يُترك فى المركب.
وعندما تم عمل القرعة جاء اسم الأخ القديس فى القرعة لكى يركب قارب النجاة، أما الأخ الخاطئ فاسمه لم يأتِ فى القرعة. فحزن جداً وقال سوف أموت الآن. فالأخ الكبير قال له لا تبكى ولكن اركب أنت مكانى وأنا سوف آخذ مكانك. فقال له ما ذنبك؟ فقال له الأخ الأكبر أنت الآن إذا مت وأنت غير مستعد سوف تهلك وتذهب إلى الجحيم، ولكن أنا أحب السـيد المسيح وأتمنى أن أكون فى أحضانه، وبنعمة الله سوف أذهب إلى الفردوس بعد موتى لأن "لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً" (فى1: 23). 
فمن الأفضل أن أموت أنا الآن لأن موتى لن يـؤدى إلى هلاكى. ولكن موتك أنت سوف يؤدى إلى هلاكك. لكن لى شرطاً أنك تحيا حياتى التى كنت أحياها أنا. لأنى سوف أموت لأجلك، فلابد أنك تعيش لأجلى. وقد وافقه الأخ الأصغر على هذا الشرط وعاهده عليه. وعندما نزلت قوارب النجاة إلى البحر بدأ الأخ الصغير يندم على خطيته ويتوب، وهو يرى الأخ الأكبر وهو على مسطح المركب الغارق وهو يناديه ويلوح له من بعيد قائلاً: لا تنسى العهد الذى بيننا أنك تعيـش حياتى كما أنى أموت بدلاً منك.
إن هذه القصة توضح لنا ما فعله سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح / عزيزي الزائر لا يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط ( لينك التحميل ) وذلك لانك غير مسجل معنا فى المنتدى ... يمكنك التسجيل معنا من خلال هذا الرابط من فضلك اضغط هنا للتسجيل فى المنتدى لأجلنا. فـنحن إذا حملنا خطايانا فسوف نهلك إلى الأبد، لكن إن حمل هو خطايانا لن يهلك لأنه هو الحياة "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6).
فقد كانت قوة الحياة التى فى المسيح يسوع، أقوى من قوة الموت الذى لنا. فالله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى كراهيته للخطية وأنـه يغضب بسببها. وقد أعلن الله غضبه ضد الخطية عندما دفع   من خطايانا على الصليب "البار من أجل الأثمة" (1بط3: 18).
السـيد المسـيح لا يمكن أن يمسـكه الـموت، وأما نحن فالموت حـيـنما يبتـلعنـا لا نسـتطيع أن نخرج مـنه مـرة ثـانية، إلا إذا أخرجنا سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح / عزيزي الزائر لا يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط ( لينك التحميل ) وذلك لانك غير مسجل معنا فى المنتدى ... يمكنك التسجيل معنا من خلال هذا الرابط من فضلك اضغط هنا للتسجيل فى المنتدى بنفسه من جوف الموت.

الله يخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان 
عـندما أغـوى الشـيطان حـواء قال لها تـعالى انـظرى هـذه الشجرة "فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل وأنها بهجة للعيون وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً معها فأكل" (تك3: 6). والشيطان لكى يفعل ذلك اختفى فى الحية "وكانت الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية" (تك3: 1).
فقال سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح سوف أسقى الشيطان من نفس الكأس التى سقاها للبشر. فأتى ابن الله الوحيد -كلمة الله- وتجسد وأخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان وأتى فى صورة إنسان. وأصبح الشيطان متحيراً إن كان هو كلمة الله أم لا؟ فأحياناً يقول لا؛ لأنه عندما صام على الجبل جاع أخيراً، وبدأ الشيطان يشك ويجربه والسيد المسيح كان يخفى لاهوته عنه. وظل هكذا حتى غضب الشيطان منه لأنه كان يصنع معجزات كثيرة ويبشر بحياة القداسة والتوبة ويجذب الناس إلى محبة الله فقرر أن يتخلص منه.
فعلق سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح / عزيزي الزائر لا يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط ( لينك التحميل ) وذلك لانك غير مسجل معنا فى المنتدى ... يمكنك التسجيل معنا من خلال هذا الرابط من فضلك اضغط هنا للتسجيل فى المنتدى على الصليب. والصليب صنع من خشب الشجر ويقول القديس مار أفرام السريانى }على الصليب عُلقت الثمرة{وقال الرب للشيطان: هل ترضى أيها الموت أن تبتلع هذه الثمرة المعلقة على هذه الشجرة؟ والمقصود بالموت هنا هو إبليس. قال: نعم سوف ابتلعها. وفتح الموت فاه لكى يلتهم هذه الثمرة المعلقة على الشجرة. لأنه رآها شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل. لكن عندما ابتلع الموت هذه الثمرة ابتلع الحياة فكانت النتيجة أن ابُتلع الموت من الحياة. كأن تبتلع حجرة مظلمة مصباحاً موقداً مضيئاً، فالظلام يتبدد. 
فمـن هو الـذى ابتلع الآخر؟؟
هل الظلام هو الـذى ابتلع النور؟
أَم النور هو الذى ابتلع الظلام؟!.
إن هنـاك نـوع مـن السـمك الصغير عنـدمـا يبتـلعه السـمك الكبير؛ فالسمكة الصغيرة تأكل بطن السـمكة الكبيرة من الداخل حتى تثقبها وتخرج منها وتتغذى عليـها. فمع أن السمكة الكبيرة هى التى ابتلعت الصغيرة، لكن الصغيرة هى التى أكلت الكبيرة. فكما قال القديس مار أفرام السريانى}الموت ابتلَع الحياة فالموت ابتُلِع من الحياة{. فالجحيم ابتلع الحـياة ولكنه لم يستطع أن يحتمل الحياة فى داخله. 

بالموت داس الموت
صحيح أن الموت أعلن قداسة الله على الصليب. حينما احتمل الغضب الإلهى الذى نتج عـن خطايا البشر، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت غلب الموت وانتصر عليه. مثل شخص مصارع يسألونه هل تستطيع أن تغلب الأسد؟ فيقول نعم. بل أستطيع أكثر من ذلك. أستطيع أن أترك الأسد يبتلعنى ثم بعد ذلك انتصر عليه. وبذلك يكون ذلك المصارع هو أقوى الأقوياء. فالسيد المسيح ترك الموت لكى يبتلعه ثم بالموت داس الموت وقام منتصراً فى اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات. لم يقمه أحد ولكنه بسلطانه الإلهى قد أقام نفسه.
فمثلاً لعازر أخو مرثا ومريم أقامه سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح إذ قال له "لعازر هلُمَّ خارجاً" (يو11: 43).

ولكن من الذى أقامه؟!! 
وكما قال "ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم إلى أيدى الناس فيقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت17: 22، 23). وقال لليهود عن هيكل جسده "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفى ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو2: 19). وقد اعتقد اليهود أنه يتحدث عن هيكل سليمان ولكنه كان يتكلم عن هيكل جسده وكما يقول الكـتاب "أين شـوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية؟!" (1كو15: 55). 
وقد قـام الســيد المســيح من بين الأمـوات. وإن لم يـكن قد قام فسـوف تكون القصة محزنة جداً. فالسـيد المسيح بموته حل مشكلة الخطية. ولكن إن كان قد مات ودفع ثمن خطايانا وحل مشكلة الخطية لكنه لم يحل مشكلة الموت. 

فبموته حل مشكلة الخطية وبقيامته حل مشكلة الموت الذى نتج عن الخطية. 
إنه بالقيامة قد فرح التلاميذ، وفرحت الكنيسة، وفرح العالم كله "أنار الحياة والخلود" (2تى1: 10). وأيضاً يقول الكتاب "فإن الحياة أُظهَرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا" (1يو1: 2)


أهمية القيامة بالنسبة للبشرية 
إن هـذه القـصة تبـين لنا أهمية القيامة بالنسبة للبشرية، وكذلك تبين لنا فكرة الفداء والكفارة والخلاص بدم المسيح.. كان شخصاً يوصى ابنته أن لا تخرج من المنزل فى وقت متأخر، لأنه يخاف عليها. ولكنها كانت تظن أن والدها لا يحبها. لأنه يقيدها ويعطيها أوامر. وهى تريد أن تخرج مع صديقاتها وتستمتع. وفى أحد الأيام تزينت وكانت تريد أن تخرج. وسـألها والدها إلى أين تذهب؟ ولكنها لم ترد أن تجيب وخرجت وهى لا تبالى. فذهب وراءها بدون أن تشعر لأنه كان يخاف عليها.
فطلع عليها مجموعة من الشبان يريدون أذيتها وسرقتها. فلم يحتمل والدها هذا المنظر وتحرك بسرعة نحوهم وهو يصرخ: ابنتى.. ابنتى. وبظهوره المفاجئ تركوا الابنة، واشتبكوا مع الأب بالسكاكين. وأفلتت الابنة ونظرت والدها وهم يذبحوه أمام عينيها. وذهبت إلى منزلها وهى فى حالة من الانهيار التام وهى تبكى وتقول لأمها: أنا السبب فى قتل أبى وهو قد ذُبح أمامى. وجلست تتذكر أنه كم من المرات قد أوصاها وكانت تعتقد أنه لا يحبها: كانت ترى فى وصيته أنه يكرهها وهى لا تدرك مـدى محبته لها. وقد ظلت على هذه الحالة حزينة وكئيبة، وهى لا تطيق الحياة.
وفى أحد الأيام وجدت الباب يقرع. وعندما فتحت الباب وجدت والدها أمامها، فرحت به وقبلته وسألته كيف أتى؟ فقال لها قد أتيت حتى لا تعيشين طوال عمرك وأنت تشعرين أنك أنت التى تسببتى فى موتى. فكما أن حبى لكِ جعلنى أموت من أجلك.. فحبى لكِ أيضاً هو الذى جعلنى أرجع مرة ثانية للحياة لكى أجعلك تفرحين بقيامتى.. تفرحين بتوبتك ورجوعك إلىّ.. تفرحين بحياتك معى. وهذه كانت فرحة الكنيسة عندما تقابلت مع  القائم.

المغزى من وراء القيامة
وهنا نسـتطيع أن نفهم المغزى الذى وراء القيامة. حيث إن قد رجع إلى الكنيسة لكى يفهمها أنه حتى حزن الصليب لا يستطيع أن يتركها فيه. فبالرغم من أنه قد دفع ثمن خطايانا ولكننا سوف نعيش طوال العمر ونحن نشعر أن أيدينا ملوثة بدم سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح  لأننا نحن السبب. لذلك قال القديس بولس عن سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح / عزيزي الزائر لا يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط ( لينك التحميل ) وذلك لانك غير مسجل معنا فى المنتدى ... يمكنك التسجيل معنا من خلال هذا الرابط من فضلك اضغط هنا للتسجيل فى المنتدى "الذى أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رو4: 25). لأننا لا نستطيع أن نتبرر ونستعيد سلامنا إلا إذا قام  من بين الأموات. فإذا كان بالصليب قد دفع ثمن خطايانا، فبقيامته محا خطايانا وسامحنا وصالحنا.
وقد كان الإنـسـان لابـد أن يـطمئن على مصــيره وذلك بعودة الحياة من جديد مرة أخرى. وهذه هى القيامة التى تبشر بها المسيحية فى العالم كله. وعندما أراد الرسل اختيار أحـد التلاميذ بدلاً من يهوذا الإسخريوطى قالوا نختار واحداً شاهداً معنا بقيامة السـيد المسـيح "يصـير واحداً منهم شاهداً معنا بقيامته" (أع1: 22).

المسيح هو باكورة الراقدين 
إن المسيحية تبشر بالحياة وبقيامة سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح / عزيزي الزائر لا يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط ( لينك التحميل ) وذلك لانك غير مسجل معنا فى المنتدى ... يمكنك التسجيل معنا من خلال هذا الرابط من فضلك اضغط هنا للتسجيل فى المنتدى من بين الأموات "قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين" (1كو15: 20). وبذلك عرف الإنسان أنه يوجد حياة أخرى بعد الموت، وكذلك عندما شاهد التلاميذ  صاعداً إلى السماوات. عرفوا أنه ليس فقط يوجد حياة بعد الموت ولكن يوجد ملكوت سماوى وحياة أفضل. لذلك فإن  قال "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (يو10: 10).

الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب
يُحكَى عـن ملك أوحـى عـدو لـه إلى الشـعب أنه ملك مستبد وقاسى لذلك شعروا أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يحبوه. فسمع الملك هذا الكلام وشعر أن الشعب متضايق منه لأنهم لا يفهموه. فلبس ثياب بسيطة فوق ثياب الملك ونزل وعاش فى وسطهم، يحل لهم مشاكلهم ويترأف عليهم، ويعطيهم من حكمته، والمريض يظل بجواره ويخدمه حتى يُشفى. فأحبه جميع الشعب جداً وقالوا لم نرَ شخصاً بهذه الروعة نحن نريد هذا الرجل أن يكون ملكاً علينا.
وفى أحد الأيام خطفوه وذهبوا به إلى قصر الملك واقتحموا القصر وهتفوا قائلين: يحيا الملك.. يحيا الملك وأجلسوه على العرش. فخلع الملك الثياب التى كان متخفياً فيها وقال لهم أنا هو الملك أنتم لم تعرفونى، ولكنكم الآن قد عرفتم محبتى وعرفتم حقيقتى.
لذلك عندما قال فيلبس أحد الإثنى عشر تلميذ للسيد المسيح "يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. قال له يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس. الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنـت أرنــا الآب؟!‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ ألسـت تؤمن إنى أنــا فى الآب والآب فىّ" (يو14: 8-10). فالآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد.

هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله؟
سألتنى إحدى البنات الصغيرات فى مدارس الأحد هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله؟ فأجبتها إن أى ملك هو ابن ملك فعندما نقول عنه أن هذا هو الملك يكون الكلام صحيحاً، وعندما نقول إنه ابن الملك يكون الكلام صحيحاً أيضاً لأنه من الجنس الملوكى: فهو ملك ابن ملك.
فالسيد المسيح هو الله بسبب جوهره الإلهى أنه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر، وهو ابن الله بسبب أنه كلمة الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. وهناك من يسأل. هل المسيح إنسان ثم أصبح إله فنجيب. لا. لأننا نرفض تماماً أن أى إنسان يصير إلهاً.
لكن هو إله متجسد، وليس إنساناً متألهاً. 
لذلك نقول فى قانون الإيمان }نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور{ أى قبل خلق العالم والملائكة والبشر. فكلمة الله مولود من الآب.}نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوى للآب فى الجوه 

مولود غير مخلوق 
إن الآب لم يخلق الابن، لأننا نعرف أن الابن هو كلمة الله، ويمكن أن نأخذ تشبيهاً سهلاً: مثل العقل والفكر. فالعقل يلد الفكر، ولا يوجد عقل بدون فكر. والعقل بدون فكر لا يكون عقلاً. والنور يلد الشعاع، فهل النور يتزوج لكى يلد الحرارة!! بالطبع لا. إذن فولادة العقل من الفكر هى ولادة طبيعية، وكذلك ولادة النور من النور هى ولادة طبيعية.
ولكن هـل لأن العقـل هو الذى يلد الفكر فمعناه أن العقل كـان يوجد من قبل الفكر؟‍! فالإجابة لا. لأن العقل بدون فكر لا يكون عقلاً. فالعقل والفكر شئ واحد، لا يمكن فصلهما لأنه كيف يمكن فصل العقل عن الفكر الموجود داخله!! لأنه لو تم فصل العقل من الفكر: فالعقل لا يكون عقلاً. وكذلك لو تم فصل كلمة الله عن الله، فالله يفقد ألوهيته. وإذا كان العقل لا يوجد له بداية فالفكر أيضاً لا يوجد له بداية.
إذا كان الآب أزلياً فالابن أيضاً أزلى والآب وكلمته واحد لا يمكن فصلهما لذلك قال "أنا والآب واحد" وليس فقط الآب والكلمة واحداً؛ ولكن الآب والكلمة والروح القدس لـذلك نقول }باسـم الآب والابـن والـروح القدس إله واحد آمين{.
نحن نؤمن أن الله واحد. لأنه لا يوجد أكثر من إله فى الوجود. لكن الله الآب ليس من الممكن أن يكون هو الله إلا إذا كان هو أبو الكلمة فلا يوجد أب بدون ابن. مثل الينبوع والتيار فالينبوع يلد التيار. الينبوع والد التيار المولود: لكن لا يوجد ينبوع بدون تيار ولا تيار بدون ينبوع، لأنه كيف أتى الماء. فلابد أن يكون الينبوع له تيار والتيار له ينبوع لذلك قال "تركونى أنا ينبوع المياه الحية لينقروا لأنفسهم أباراً أباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر2: 13). والسيد المسيح قال "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6). فالماء الحى الخارج من الآب هو الابن. لأن الابن قال أنا هو الحياة. فالآب هو الوالد والابن هو المولود. لكن بدون زواج.
إن الـولادة من الآب السـماوى شـئ، والـولادة من العـذراء شئ آخر. فهو مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور وقبل خلق العالم كله ولادة إلهية روحية بدون أم. لذلك نقول عنه فى قانون الإيمان }المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور{. عندما أراد الله أن يخلصنا أرسل ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدى الذين هم تحت الناموس من لعنة الخطية كما قال الكتاب "ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس. ليفتدى الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبنى" (غل4: 4، 5) وأيضاً يقول الكتاب "الكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب مملوءًا نعمةً وحقاً" (يو1: 14). إنه كلمة الله الأزلى الذى هو كائن فى حضن الآب كل حين وكما يقول "الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يو1: 18). فعندما تجسد الكلمة رأينا الله. لذلك يقول "الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9).

كيف تم التجسد؟
لقد حل الروح القدس على العذراء مريم بدون زواج، وطهَّرها، وقدسها، وملأها نعمة، وكوّن من جسدها ناسوتاً أو طبيعة إنسانية. وهذه الطبيعة البشرية الخاصة بـه اتخذها كلمة الله وتجسد بها، لكى يولد من العذراء كإنسان. وكما نقول إنه بولادته من الآب قد دعى ابن الله، هكذا نقول بولادته من العذراء يسمى ابن الإنسان. ولكن ابن الله هو هو نفسه ابن الإنسان، وليس شخصاً آخر؛ حتى بعد ولادته من العذراء هو ابن الله. لذلك قال الملاك للعذراء "القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35). والسيد المسيح نفسه كان أحياناً يسمى نفسه "ابن الإنسان"، وأحياناً أخرى "ابن الله".
فكما وُلد من الآب قبل كل الدهور ولادة روحـية إلهية بدون أم، هكذا أيضاً ولد فى ملء الزمان ولادة إنسانية بدون أب. فهو ولد من الآب أزلياً بدون أم، وولد من العذراء ولادة زمنية بدون أب. فلا ينبغى أن يتم خلط الولادتين معاً. ولا يسأل واعظ ساذج أو بسيط فى عظة }المسيح من أبوه؟!{. فيرد الناس ليس له أب. فيرد فى بساطة ويقول لأن الله أبوه. وهذا الكلام غير صحيح فالمسيح ليس له أب جسدى لأنه ولد من العذراء بدون أب، وليس له أم فى اللاهوت لأنه ولد من الآب بلاهوته بدون أم. 

كيف أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد؟
النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح / عزيزي الزائر لا يمكنك مشاهدة الرابط ( لينك التحميل ) وذلك لانك غير مسجل معنا فى المنتدى ... يمكنك التسجيل معنا من خلال هذا الرابط من فضلك اضغط هنا للتسجيل فى المنتدى
هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله. مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو الله الروح القدس، ويمكن أن يُقال الله فقط بدون الآب. كما نقول أن اللهب هو نار فالتسمية ليست مشكلة ولكن إذا لم يوجد الابن لا يوجد الله. لأنه لا يوجد آب بغير ابن ولا توجد نار بغير حرارة؛ حتى لو كان هناك لهب. لأن اللهب بدون حرارة ليس له قيمة، وكذلك أيضاً العقل بدون فكر ليس له قيمة، فالمولد يلد كهرباء، والنور يلد شعاع، والعقل يلد فكر، والزهور تلد رائحة، والمغناطيس يلد مجال مغناطيسى، والنبات يلد براعم، ولا يوجد شئ فى الوجود كله لا يلد غير الحجر والجماد الأصم. فالله أعلن لنا أنه كإله واحد هو آب وابن وروح قدس.

كيف يموت وهو الله الكلمة المتجسد ؟
إن السـيد المسـيح قد مات بحسب الجسـد، لكن لم يمت بحسب طبيعته الإلهية. فالإنسان العادى له روح وجسد: فروحه لا تموت، ولكن جسده يموت، وهو إنسان واحد. فبعد أن يموت جسد الإنسان يبقى روحاً حياً لأن إلهنا "ليس هو إله أموات بل إله أحياء" (مر12: 27).
فإذا كان الإنسان روحه وجسـده متحدان معاً، ومـن الممكن أن يموت بحسب الجسد ولا يموت بحسب الروح كما قيل عن ناسوت  بعد موته على الصليب بالجسد وبقاء روحه الإنسانية حياً وكلاهما متحداً باللاهوت "مماتاً فى الجسد ولكن محيياً فى الروح" (1بط3: 18). فبنفس الصورة الكلمة المتجسد من الممكن أن يموت بحسب الجسد ولا يموت بحسب الروح الإنسانية، وبالطبع أيضاً بالمثل لا يموت بحسب الطبيعة الإلهية، لأن لا الروح الإنسانية يموت، ولا اللاهوت يموت. 

كيف يوضع فى القبر ومن كان يدير العالم وقتئذ؟
إن الذى وضع فى القبر هو جسد   المتحد باللاهوت، ولكن فى نفس الوقت لاهوته يملأ الوجود كله. وأيضاً بالمثل كيف

وهو فى بطن العذراء يدير العالم كله؟!
إن أى شـخص لـه جـهاز تليـفـزيـون يمكـنه أن يسـتقبل فـيه الصورة والإرسال. ولكن الإرسال مالئ الفراغ المحيط به بحيث يمكن أن يستقبل نفس الإرسال شخص آخر فى دولة أخرى حول العالم، وهو نفس الإرسال فبرغم من أن الإرسال مالئ الأجــواء العليا إلا أنــه يمـكن أن يُســتقبَل فى جهاز صغير بكل تفاصيله وأحداثه وألوانه وكلماته.
فعندما تجسد   فى بطن العذراء اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت وفى نفس الوقت لاهوته كان يملأ الوجود كله، ولا يحده مكان. فإذا كان إرسال التليفزيون من الممكن أن يملأ الأجواء والعالم كله ولا نتعجب من استقباله فى جـهاز صغير فى بيت!!

هل نتعجب أن لاهوت السـيد المسيح يملأ الوجود كله وفى نفس الوقت تستقبله العذراء مريم متجسداً فى بطنها بسر لا ينطق به ومجيد
. ونفس الوضع عندما كان فى القبر وهو نفسه قال "ليس أحد صعد إلى السـماء إلا الـذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الـذى هو فى السـماء" (يو3: 13). أى أن لاهوته يملأ السماء والأرض.

هل يمكن أن يتجسد الله؟
إن الله منزه عن الخطية، والتجسد ليس خطية والسيد المسيح جاء قدوس وبلا خطية. والجميع يعترفون بـهذا والله منزه عن التغير ونحن نقول إن لاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير، والتجسد لم يجعل اللاهوت يتغير بدليل أننا نقول إن مـات بحسب الجسد، وليس بحسب اللاهوت. فعند التجسد لم يمت اللاهوت أى أن لاهوته لم يتغير قبل وبعد التجسد. فطبيعته الإلهية لم تتغير. إذن فلا يوجد تغير ولا خطية، ولكن التجسد كان لأجل خلاص البشرية ولإظهار حب الله.
وكما ظهر الله لموسى على هيئة نار فى العليقة والكل يعترفون بذلك.. وكلمه قائلاً "أنا الله" وقد رآه على هيئة نار مشتعلة فى الشجرة. إذن الله من الممكن أن يظهر.

فأيهما أفيد وأفضل؟!
أن يظهر على هيئة نار؟
أم أن يظهر كفادٍ ومخلص، لكى يـظهر لنا محبته على الصليب؟!! إن العليقة المشتعلة بالنار فى برية سيناء كانت تشـير إلى التجسد فى بطن العذراء مريم حيث لم يحترق الناسـوت لسبب اتحاده باللاهوت، وتشير إلى الصليب، لأنه على الصليب اشتعلت نار العدل الإلهى. والشجرة التى ترمز إليها العليقة هى خشبة الصليب. لذلك يذكرنا مشهد الصليب بالمشهد الذى رآه موسى على الجبل.
وهنا قـد أوضـحنا أن السـيد المسـيح هـو ابـن الله الوحـيد الذى تجسّد لأجل خلاصنا، لكى يفدينا وأعطانـا حياته لكى نعيش بها كما يقول بولس الرسول "وهو مات لأجل الجميع كى يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام" (2كو5: 15) 
فهل نحيا نحن وندرك أننا لسنا لذواتنا ولا لشهواتنا بل للمسيح الذى اشترانا بدمه؟..


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

الأنبا بيشوى

مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى

ورئيس دير القديسة دميانة

هل المسيحية صعبة وغير سهلة؟إن المسيحية من الممكن أن يفهمها الأطفال الصغار، وقد قال السيد المسيح "أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال" (مت11: 25)، وقال أيضاً "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (مت11: 27). وقال أيضاً "أما المعزى الروح القدس الذى سيرسله الآب باسمى فهو يعلمكم كل شئ ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم" (يو14: 26).
إن الروح القدس هو الذى يعرفنا كل شئ عن الآب.. عن الابن.. عن الخلاص.. عن الفداء.. وعن أهمية صلب السيد المسيح من أجل خلاصنا. فالروح القدس هو الذى يبكتنا على خطايانا، ويعرفنا مدى احتياجنا للخلاص. وإنه بدون يسوع المسيح لا يمكن أن نصل إلى الحياة الأبدية. فالروح القدس هو الذى يكشف لنا حقيقتنا الصعبة.. حقيقتنا البشعة عندما نكون محرومين من نعمة الخلاص والتبرير والبنوة لله. عندئذ يرى الإنسان الحالة التى وصـل إليها عصيانه لله ومخالفته للوصية.
إن الشيطان هو الذى أغوى الإنسان وهو فى الفردوس، وجعله يخالف وصية الله، وشككه فى محبته!! وقال له: إن الله لا يريدك أن تكون مثله عارفاً الخير والشر. وعندما شك الإنسان فى محبة الله سقط تحت سلطان إبليس، وسقط تحت سلطان الخطية عندما أكل من الشجرة التى قال الله له لا تأكل منها.

أجرة الخطية هى الموت 
وبسبب الخطية دخل الفساد إلى طبيعة الإنسان، ودخل الموت كنتيجة للخطية. ونرى عند القبر الإنسان وهو ينتن ويأكله الدود فنعرف نتيجة الخطية وأن أجـرة الخطية هى الموت. إن الدليل على حالة الفساد التى سببتها الخطية، هى حالة الفساد التى يصل إليها الإنسان فى القبر. وهنا يبدأ الإنـسان يفكر كيف سـيخرج من حالة الفسـاد؟!! هـو يحتاج إلى الخـلاص من الموت ومن الفساد.
لقد أصبح هناك عداوة بين الله وبين الإنسان. وصحيح إن أجرة الخطية هى موت، لكن الإنسان أصبح يخاف من الله، وغير قادر على اكتشاف محبته. ويحتاج إلى أن يصالحه أحـد مع الله، يحتاج إلى أن ينقذه أحد من سلطان الخطية، ويعطيه قوة الانتصار عليها ويشفيه منها ويشفى طبيعته. ويعيد إليه الحياة التى فقدها بسبب الخطية.

الله يعلن حبه للإنسان 
لم يكـن مـن الممكن أن يتخلى الله عـن الإنــسـان، وأن لا يسعى فى طلبه ويعمل شيئاً لأجله. لأن الله يحب الإنسـان، ويعرف أن الشيطان هو الذى أغواه وهو الذى خدعه. ولكن ليس من الممكن أن يسامح الله الإنسان بدون أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية. لأنه كيف يسامحه بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية ويوفى الدين؟! ليس لأن الله يريد الانتقام، ولكن لأن الله لابد أن يعلن قداسته. فلابد أن يظهر الله مـدى كراهيته للخطية. وفى نفس الوقت هو يريد أن يُخلّص الإنسان ويعرّفه مدى محبته. 
إن الله يريد أن يبين للإنسان بشاعة الخطية، ويجعله يكرهها. ولكن لا يكفى أن يسامحه الله ويغفر له، ولكن لابد أن يشفيه. لأنه لو غفر له بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية لن تظهر قداسة الله بوضوح فى نظر الإنسان. فيقول الإنسان فى نفسه إن الله من الممكن أن يقبل الخطية. أى أن الخطية شئ سهل بالنسبة لله ولا تعنيه فى شئ. وبالتالى من الممكن أن يستسهل الإنسان الخطية ويعتبرها شيئاً عادياً، ولا تستحق أن يحاول أن يتحرر منها ويتركها. لذلك كان لابد أن يعمل الله شيئاً يجعل محبته وقداسته تتقابلان معاً.. فيبين للإنسان مدى كراهيته للخطية، إلى جوار محبته الجارفة للإنسان.

تقابل قداسة الله مع محبته
لذلك كان لابد أن يكون هناك فداء وكفارة، لكى يسامح الله ويغفر، ولا يكون غفران الله بدون ثمن. لأنه لو ترك الأمر بدون حساب فهذا معناه أن الخطية عند الله شئ بسيط ولا تعنيه فى شئ وهذا يكون إهانة لله لأنه كيف يكون الله قدوساً فى مثل هذه الحالة!!

صحيح أن الله محب. لكنه فى نفس الوقت هو قـدوس. فلابد أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية وفى نفس الوقت يعلن محبته للإنسان لأن إعلانه لغضبه فقط يجعل الإنسان يخاف من الخطية، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت لا يستطيع أن يفهم محبة الله له. ومن هنا يظهر أهمية الفداء.

أهمية الفداء 
إن السيد المسيح أخذ العقوبة التى لنا التى هى الموت. وهو لا يستحق الموت لأنه بار وبلا خطية. وبذلك استطاع أن يفدينا ويـدفع ثمن الخطايا التى لكل البـشر. ولكن كان لابـد أن يـكون هذا الفادى له قيمة كبيرة جداً بلا حدود عند الله. ولابد أن لا يكون عليه غضب الله. وهذا شئ طبيعى؛ وإلا فكيف يفدى غيره إن كان هو نفسه يستحق الموت؟!! لم يكن عند الله بحسب التدبير أغلى من ابنه الوحيد المتجسد لكى يقدمه فداءً عن الإنسان، لذلك يقول الكتاب "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو3: 16).


الرحمة والحق تلاقيا 
على الصليب كان الحل؛ فالإنسان يحتاج أن يعرف عن الله أمرين فى نفس الوقت والاثنان يتقابلان معاً. يعرف أن الله يكره الخطية جداً، ويعرف أن الله يحبه جداً. فلو علم أن الله يحبه فقط ولكن يترك له الخطية فبذلك تكون صورة الله فى نظره أنه ليس قدوساً، وبذلك فإن الإنسان من الممكن أن يستسهل الخطية ولا يكرهها. وكذلك إذا رأى أن الله يكره الخطية فقط، ولم يبصر محبته فسوف يخاف من الله، وتكون هناك عداوة بينه وبين الله ولا يشعر بأبوته.
ولكن هذه المشكلة ليست عند الله، ولكن عند الإنسان. إنه غير قادر على فهم الله فهماً سليماً. لذلك يقول المزمور "الرحمة والحق تلاقيا العدل والسلام تلاثما" (مز84: 10). أى أنه على الصليب الرحمة والحق إلتقيا معاً، ورأينا بأعيننا الرحمة والحق معاً، أو الرحمة والبر، فكلمة الحق تأتى أحياناً بمعنى البر.
إن الله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى غضبه من الخطية: فعندما حمل السيد المسيح خطايانا ورأيناه يُجلَد.. ويُعذَب.. ويتألم وهو لم يفعل شيئاً سيئاً!! ولكن كل هذا بسبب خطايانا نحن.

فهل إلى هذه الدرجة تؤذى الخطية قلب الله ويكرهها إلى هذه الدرجة؟!!
لدرجة أنها استوجبت أن المسيح البار القدوس، ابـنه الوحيـد، يـتألم كـل هـذه الآلام لكى يـدفـع ثمـن خـطـية الإنسان!! 
إن هذا يجعل الإنسان ينظر إلى الخطية ويرى مدى فظاعتها ويرى المسيح وهو يُجلَد، ويعرف أن المسيح قد جُلِد لأجله، لأنه دفع ثمن لذة الخطية. إذ أن الله يحبه ويريد أن يخلصه من الهلاك الأبدى. ولكن بالرغم من أن هذا الجلد لم يقع على الإنسان الخاطئ.. ولكنه يشعر أنه هو الذى يُضرَب، لأن هذه هى خطيته. وهذا يجعله يخجل من الله، ويشعر أن السياط ينزل على مشاعره هو. وصوت الرب يناديه: هل هذه هى لذة الخطية التى تحبها؟!.
انظر أن السيد المسيح هو الذى يدفع ثمنها!! هل سوف تحبها مرة أخرى أم سوف تبدأ فى كراهيتها؟!.
إن الله لو فعل ذلك فى الإنسان الخاطئ نفسه فلن يشعر أن الله يحبه بالرغم من أن الإنسان يستحق هذه العقوبة. لكن عندما يرفع الله عن الإنسان العقوبة ويدفع هو ثمنها. يبدأ الإنسان يقول فى نفسه: هل أنا الذى سوف أتسبب للبار القدوس فى أن يتعذب بهذه الطريقة. لابد أن أراجع نفـسى.. لابـد أن أتـوب.. لابـد أن أكـره الخطـيـة ولا يمكن أن أحبها.

فيه كانت الحياة 
يُحكَى عن إنسان كان بحاراً وكان له أخ أكبر رجل قديس وبار. وهذا البحار كان إنساناً شريراً وخاطئاً. وكان الإثنان بحارة على مركب واحد. وفى أحد الأيام هاج البحر وكانت المركب على وشك الغرق. وعدد الركاب كان كبيراً جداً فى السفينة، وعدد قوارب النجاة قليل. فقال القبطان سوف نعمل قرعة ومن أتى اسمه فى القرعة هو الذى سوف يركب فى قوارب النجاة ومن لم يأتِ اسمه فى القرعة سوف يُترك فى المركب.
وعندما تم عمل القرعة جاء اسم الأخ القديس فى القرعة لكى يركب قارب النجاة، أما الأخ الخاطئ فاسمه لم يأتِ فى القرعة. فحزن جداً وقال سوف أموت الآن. فالأخ الكبير قال له لا تبكى ولكن اركب أنت مكانى وأنا سوف آخذ مكانك. فقال له ما ذنبك؟ فقال له الأخ الأكبر أنت الآن إذا مت وأنت غير مستعد سوف تهلك وتذهب إلى الجحيم، ولكن أنا أحب السـيد المسيح وأتمنى أن أكون فى أحضانه، وبنعمة الله سوف أذهب إلى الفردوس بعد موتى لأن "لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً" (فى1: 23). 
فمن الأفضل أن أموت أنا الآن لأن موتى لن يـؤدى إلى هلاكى. ولكن موتك أنت سوف يؤدى إلى هلاكك. لكن لى شرطاً أنك تحيا حياتى التى كنت أحياها أنا. لأنى سوف أموت لأجلك، فلابد أنك تعيش لأجلى. وقد وافقه الأخ الأصغر على هذا الشرط وعاهده عليه. وعندما نزلت قوارب النجاة إلى البحر بدأ الأخ الصغير يندم على خطيته ويتوب، وهو يرى الأخ الأكبر وهو على مسطح المركب الغارق وهو يناديه ويلوح له من بعيد قائلاً: لا تنسى العهد الذى بيننا أنك تعيـش حياتى كما أنى أموت بدلاً منك.
إن هذه القصة توضح لنا ما فعله السيد المسيح لأجلنا. فـنحن إذا حملنا خطايانا فسوف نهلك إلى الأبد، لكن إن حمل هو خطايانا لن يهلك لأنه هو الحياة "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6).
فقد كانت قوة الحياة التى فى المسيح يسوع، أقوى من قوة الموت الذى لنا. فالله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى كراهيته للخطية وأنـه يغضب بسببها. وقد أعلن الله غضبه ضد الخطية عندما دفع السيد المسيح ثمن خطايانا على الصليب "البار من أجل الأثمة" (1بط3: 18).
السـيد المسـيح لا يمكن أن يمسـكه الـموت، وأما نحن فالموت حـيـنما يبتـلعنـا لا نسـتطيع أن نخرج مـنه مـرة ثـانية، إلا إذا أخرجنا السيد المسيح بنفسه من جوف الموت.

الله يخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان 
عـندما أغـوى الشـيطان حـواء قال لها تـعالى انـظرى هـذه الشجرة "فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل وأنها بهجة للعيون وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً معها فأكل" (تك3: 6). والشيطان لكى يفعل ذلك اختفى فى الحية "وكانت الحية أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية" (تك3: 1).
فقال السيد المسيح سوف أسقى الشيطان من نفس الكأس التى سقاها للبشر. فأتى ابن الله الوحيد -كلمة الله- وتجسد وأخفى لاهوته عن الشيطان وأتى فى صورة إنسان. وأصبح الشيطان متحيراً إن كان هو كلمة الله أم لا؟ فأحياناً يقول لا؛ لأنه عندما صام على الجبل جاع أخيراً، وبدأ الشيطان يشك ويجربه والسيد المسيح كان يخفى لاهوته عنه. وظل هكذا حتى غضب الشيطان منه لأنه كان يصنع معجزات كثيرة ويبشر بحياة القداسة والتوبة ويجذب الناس إلى محبة الله فقرر أن يتخلص منه.
فعلق السيد المسيح على الصليب. والصليب صنع من خشب الشجر ويقول القديس مار أفرام السريانى }على الصليب عُلقت الثمرة{وقال الرب للشيطان: هل ترضى أيها الموت أن تبتلع هذه الثمرة المعلقة على هذه الشجرة؟ والمقصود بالموت هنا هو إبليس. قال: نعم سوف ابتلعها. وفتح الموت فاه لكى يلتهم هذه الثمرة المعلقة على الشجرة. لأنه رآها شهية للنظر وجيدة للأكل. لكن عندما ابتلع الموت هذه الثمرة ابتلع الحياة فكانت النتيجة أن ابُتلع الموت من الحياة. كأن تبتلع حجرة مظلمة مصباحاً موقداً مضيئاً، فالظلام يتبدد. 
فمـن هو الـذى ابتلع الآخر؟؟
هل الظلام هو الـذى ابتلع النور؟
أَم النور هو الذى ابتلع الظلام؟!.
إن هنـاك نـوع مـن السـمك الصغير عنـدمـا يبتـلعه السـمك الكبير؛ فالسمكة الصغيرة تأكل بطن السـمكة الكبيرة من الداخل حتى تثقبها وتخرج منها وتتغذى عليـها. فمع أن السمكة الكبيرة هى التى ابتلعت الصغيرة، لكن الصغيرة هى التى أكلت الكبيرة. فكما قال القديس مار أفرام السريانى}الموت ابتلَع الحياة فالموت ابتُلِع من الحياة{. فالجحيم ابتلع الحـياة ولكنه لم يستطع أن يحتمل الحياة فى داخله. 

بالموت داس الموت
صحيح أن الموت أعلن قداسة الله على الصليب. حينما احتمل السيد المسيح الغضب الإلهى الذى نتج عـن خطايا البشر، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت غلب الموت وانتصر عليه. مثل شخص مصارع يسألونه هل تستطيع أن تغلب الأسد؟ فيقول نعم. بل أستطيع أكثر من ذلك. أستطيع أن أترك الأسد يبتلعنى ثم بعد ذلك انتصر عليه. وبذلك يكون ذلك المصارع هو أقوى الأقوياء. فالسيد المسيح ترك الموت لكى يبتلعه ثم بالموت داس الموت وقام منتصراً فى اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات. لم يقمه أحد ولكنه بسلطانه الإلهى قد أقام نفسه.
فمثلاً لعازر أخو مرثا ومريم أقامه السيد المسيح إذ قال له "لعازر هلُمَّ خارجاً" (يو11: 43).

ولكن السيد المسيح من الذى أقامه؟!! 
وكما قال "ابن الإنسان سوف يسلم إلى أيدى الناس فيقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت17: 22، 23). وقال لليهود عن هيكل جسده "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفى ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو2: 19). وقد اعتقد اليهود أنه يتحدث عن هيكل سليمان ولكنه كان يتكلم عن هيكل جسده وكما يقول الكـتاب "أين شـوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك يا هاوية؟!" (1كو15: 55). 
وقد قـام الســيد المســيح من بين الأمـوات. وإن لم يـكن قد قام فسـوف تكون القصة محزنة جداً. فالسـيد المسيح بموته حل مشكلة الخطية. ولكن إن كان قد مات ودفع ثمن خطايانا وحل مشكلة الخطية لكنه لم يحل مشكلة الموت. 

فبموته حل مشكلة الخطية وبقيامته حل مشكلة الموت الذى نتج عن الخطية. 
إنه بالقيامة قد فرح التلاميذ، وفرحت الكنيسة، وفرح العالم كله "أنار الحياة والخلود" (2تى1: 10). وأيضاً يقول الكتاب "فإن الحياة أُظهَرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التى كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا" (1يو1: 2)


أهمية القيامة بالنسبة للبشرية 
إن هـذه القـصة تبـين لنا أهمية القيامة بالنسبة للبشرية، وكذلك تبين لنا فكرة الفداء والكفارة والخلاص بدم المسيح.. كان شخصاً يوصى ابنته أن لا تخرج من المنزل فى وقت متأخر، لأنه يخاف عليها. ولكنها كانت تظن أن والدها لا يحبها. لأنه يقيدها ويعطيها أوامر. وهى تريد أن تخرج مع صديقاتها وتستمتع. وفى أحد الأيام تزينت وكانت تريد أن تخرج. وسـألها والدها إلى أين تذهب؟ ولكنها لم ترد أن تجيب وخرجت وهى لا تبالى. فذهب وراءها بدون أن تشعر لأنه كان يخاف عليها.
فطلع عليها مجموعة من الشبان يريدون أذيتها وسرقتها. فلم يحتمل والدها هذا المنظر وتحرك بسرعة نحوهم وهو يصرخ: ابنتى.. ابنتى. وبظهوره المفاجئ تركوا الابنة، واشتبكوا مع الأب بالسكاكين. وأفلتت الابنة ونظرت والدها وهم يذبحوه أمام عينيها. وذهبت إلى منزلها وهى فى حالة من الانهيار التام وهى تبكى وتقول لأمها: أنا السبب فى قتل أبى وهو قد ذُبح أمامى. وجلست تتذكر أنه كم من المرات قد أوصاها وكانت تعتقد أنه لا يحبها: كانت ترى فى وصيته أنه يكرهها وهى لا تدرك مـدى محبته لها. وقد ظلت على هذه الحالة حزينة وكئيبة، وهى لا تطيق الحياة.
وفى أحد الأيام وجدت الباب يقرع. وعندما فتحت الباب وجدت والدها أمامها، فرحت به وقبلته وسألته كيف أتى؟ فقال لها قد أتيت حتى لا تعيشين طوال عمرك وأنت تشعرين أنك أنت التى تسببتى فى موتى. فكما أن حبى لكِ جعلنى أموت من أجلك.. فحبى لكِ أيضاً هو الذى جعلنى أرجع مرة ثانية للحياة لكى أجعلك تفرحين بقيامتى.. تفرحين بتوبتك ورجوعك إلىّ.. تفرحين بحياتك معى. وهذه كانت فرحة الكنيسة عندما تقابلت مع السيد المسيح القائم.

المغزى من وراء القيامة
وهنا نسـتطيع أن نفهم المغزى الذى وراء القيامة. حيث إن السيد المسيح قد رجع إلى الكنيسة لكى يفهمها أنه حتى حزن الصليب لا يستطيع أن يتركها فيه. فبالرغم من أنه قد دفع ثمن خطايانا ولكننا سوف نعيش طوال العمر ونحن نشعر أن أيدينا ملوثة بدم السيد المسيح لأننا نحن السبب. لذلك قال القديس بولس عن السيد المسيح "الذى أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا" (رو4: 25). لأننا لا نستطيع أن نتبرر ونستعيد سلامنا إلا إذا قام السيد المسيح من بين الأموات. فإذا كان بالصليب قد دفع ثمن خطايانا، فبقيامته محا خطايانا وسامحنا وصالحنا.
وقد كان الإنـسـان لابـد أن يـطمئن على مصــيره وذلك بعودة الحياة من جديد مرة أخرى. وهذه هى القيامة التى تبشر بها المسيحية فى العالم كله. وعندما أراد الرسل اختيار أحـد التلاميذ بدلاً من يهوذا الإسخريوطى قالوا نختار واحداً شاهداً معنا بقيامة السـيد المسـيح "يصـير واحداً منهم شاهداً معنا بقيامته" (أع1: 22).

المسيح هو باكورة الراقدين 
إن المسيحية تبشر بالحياة وبقيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات "قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين" (1كو15: 20). وبذلك عرف الإنسان أنه يوجد حياة أخرى بعد الموت، وكذلك عندما شاهد التلاميذ السيد المسيح صاعداً إلى السماوات. عرفوا أنه ليس فقط يوجد حياة بعد الموت ولكن يوجد ملكوت سماوى وحياة أفضل. لذلك فإن السيد المسيح قال "أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" (يو10: 10).

الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب
يُحكَى عـن ملك أوحـى عـدو لـه إلى الشـعب أنه ملك مستبد وقاسى لذلك شعروا أنهم لا يستطيعون أن يحبوه. فسمع الملك هذا الكلام وشعر أن الشعب متضايق منه لأنهم لا يفهموه. فلبس ثياب بسيطة فوق ثياب الملك ونزل وعاش فى وسطهم، يحل لهم مشاكلهم ويترأف عليهم، ويعطيهم من حكمته، والمريض يظل بجواره ويخدمه حتى يُشفى. فأحبه جميع الشعب جداً وقالوا لم نرَ شخصاً بهذه الروعة نحن نريد هذا الرجل أن يكون ملكاً علينا.
وفى أحد الأيام خطفوه وذهبوا به إلى قصر الملك واقتحموا القصر وهتفوا قائلين: يحيا الملك.. يحيا الملك وأجلسوه على العرش. فخلع الملك الثياب التى كان متخفياً فيها وقال لهم أنا هو الملك أنتم لم تعرفونى، ولكنكم الآن قد عرفتم محبتى وعرفتم حقيقتى.
لذلك عندما قال فيلبس أحد الإثنى عشر تلميذ للسيد المسيح "يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. قال له يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس. الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول أنـت أرنــا الآب؟!‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍ ألسـت تؤمن إنى أنــا فى الآب والآب فىّ" (يو14: 8-10). فالآب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد.

هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله؟
سألتنى إحدى البنات الصغيرات فى مدارس الأحد هل المسيح هو الله أم ابن الله؟ فأجبتها إن أى ملك هو ابن ملك فعندما نقول عنه أن هذا هو الملك يكون الكلام صحيحاً، وعندما نقول إنه ابن الملك يكون الكلام صحيحاً أيضاً لأنه من الجنس الملوكى: فهو ملك ابن ملك.
فالسيد المسيح هو الله بسبب جوهره الإلهى أنه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر، وهو ابن الله بسبب أنه كلمة الله المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. وهناك من يسأل. هل المسيح إنسان ثم أصبح إله فنجيب. لا. لأننا نرفض تماماً أن أى إنسان يصير إلهاً.
لكن السيد المسيح هو إله متجسد، وليس إنساناً متألهاً. 
لذلك نقول فى قانون الإيمان }نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور{ أى قبل خلق العالم والملائكة والبشر. فكلمة الله مولود من الآب.}نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوى للآب فى الجوهر{.
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين http://www.ava-kyrillos.net/forums/showthread.php?t=205126

مولود غير مخلوق 
إن الآب لم يخلق الابن، لأننا نعرف أن الابن هو كلمة الله، ويمكن أن نأخذ تشبيهاً سهلاً: مثل العقل والفكر. فالعقل يلد الفكر، ولا يوجد عقل بدون فكر. والعقل بدون فكر لا يكون عقلاً. والنور يلد الشعاع، فهل النور يتزوج لكى يلد الحرارة!! بالطبع لا. إذن فولادة العقل من الفكر هى ولادة طبيعية، وكذلك ولادة النور من النور هى ولادة طبيعية.
ولكن هـل لأن العقـل هو الذى يلد الفكر فمعناه أن العقل كـان يوجد من قبل الفكر؟‍! فالإجابة لا. لأن العقل بدون فكر لا يكون عقلاً. فالعقل والفكر شئ واحد، لا يمكن فصلهما لأنه كيف يمكن فصل العقل عن الفكر الموجود داخله!! لأنه لو تم فصل العقل من الفكر: فالعقل لا يكون عقلاً. وكذلك لو تم فصل كلمة الله عن الله، فالله يفقد ألوهيته. وإذا كان العقل لا يوجد له بداية فالفكر أيضاً لا يوجد له بداية.
إذا كان الآب أزلياً فالابن أيضاً أزلى والآب وكلمته واحد لا يمكن فصلهما لذلك قال "أنا والآب واحد" وليس فقط الآب والكلمة واحداً؛ ولكن الآب والكلمة والروح القدس لـذلك نقول }باسـم الآب والابـن والـروح القدس إله واحد آمين{.
نحن نؤمن أن الله واحد. لأنه لا يوجد أكثر من إله فى الوجود. لكن الله الآب ليس من الممكن أن يكون هو الله إلا إذا كان هو أبو الكلمة فلا يوجد أب بدون ابن. مثل الينبوع والتيار فالينبوع يلد التيار. الينبوع والد التيار المولود: لكن لا يوجد ينبوع بدون تيار ولا تيار بدون ينبوع، لأنه كيف أتى الماء. فلابد أن يكون الينبوع له تيار والتيار له ينبوع لذلك قال "تركونى أنا ينبوع المياه الحية لينقروا لأنفسهم أباراً أباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء" (أر2: 13). والسيد المسيح قال "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو14: 6). فالماء الحى الخارج من الآب هو الابن. لأن الابن قال أنا هو الحياة. فالآب هو الوالد والابن هو المولود. لكن بدون زواج.
إن الـولادة من الآب السـماوى شـئ، والـولادة من العـذراء شئ آخر. فهو مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور وقبل خلق العالم كله ولادة إلهية روحية بدون أم. لذلك نقول عنه فى قانون الإيمان }المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور{. عندما أراد الله أن يخلصنا أرسل ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدى الذين هم تحت الناموس من لعنة الخطية كما قال الكتاب "ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس. ليفتدى الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبنى" (غل4: 4، 5) وأيضاً يقول الكتاب "الكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيدٍ من الآب مملوءًا نعمةً وحقاً" (يو1: 14). إنه كلمة الله الأزلى الذى هو كائن فى حضن الآب كل حين وكما يقول "الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يو1: 18). فعندما تجسد الكلمة رأينا الله. لذلك يقول "الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو14: 9).

كيف تم التجسد؟
لقد حل الروح القدس على العذراء مريم بدون زواج، وطهَّرها، وقدسها، وملأها نعمة، وكوّن من جسدها ناسوتاً أو طبيعة إنسانية. وهذه الطبيعة البشرية الخاصة بـه اتخذها كلمة الله وتجسد بها، لكى يولد من العذراء كإنسان. وكما نقول إنه بولادته من الآب قد دعى ابن الله، هكذا نقول بولادته من العذراء يسمى ابن الإنسان. ولكن ابن الله هو هو نفسه ابن الإنسان، وليس شخصاً آخر؛ حتى بعد ولادته من العذراء هو ابن الله. لذلك قال الملاك للعذراء "القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35). والسيد المسيح نفسه كان أحياناً يسمى نفسه "ابن الإنسان"، وأحياناً أخرى "ابن الله".
فكما وُلد من الآب قبل كل الدهور ولادة روحـية إلهية بدون أم، هكذا أيضاً ولد فى ملء الزمان ولادة إنسانية بدون أب. فهو ولد من الآب أزلياً بدون أم، وولد من العذراء ولادة زمنية بدون أب. فلا ينبغى أن يتم خلط الولادتين معاً. ولا يسأل واعظ ساذج أو بسيط فى عظة }المسيح من أبوه؟!{. فيرد الناس ليس له أب. فيرد فى بساطة ويقول لأن الله أبوه. وهذا الكلام غير صحيح فالمسيح ليس له أب جسدى لأنه ولد من العذراء بدون أب، وليس له أم فى اللاهوت لأنه ولد من الآب بلاهوته بدون أم. 

كيف أن الآب والابن والروح القدس واحد؟
النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية.  
هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله. مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو الله الروح القدس، ويمكن أن يُقال الله فقط بدون الآب. كما نقول أن اللهب هو نار فالتسمية ليست مشكلة ولكن إذا لم يوجد الابن لا يوجد الله. لأنه لا يوجد آب بغير ابن ولا توجد نار بغير حرارة؛ حتى لو كان هناك لهب. لأن اللهب بدون حرارة ليس له قيمة، وكذلك أيضاً العقل بدون فكر ليس له قيمة، فالمولد يلد كهرباء، والنور يلد شعاع، والعقل يلد فكر، والزهور تلد رائحة، والمغناطيس يلد مجال مغناطيسى، والنبات يلد براعم، ولا يوجد شئ فى الوجود كله لا يلد غير الحجر والجماد الأصم. فالله أعلن لنا أنه كإله واحد هو آب وابن وروح قدس.

كيف يموت السيد المسيح وهو الله الكلمة المتجسد ؟
إن السـيد المسـيح قد مات بحسب الجسـد، لكن لم يمت بحسب طبيعته الإلهية. فالإنسان العادى له روح وجسد: فروحه لا تموت، ولكن جسده يموت، وهو إنسان واحد. فبعد أن يموت جسد الإنسان يبقى روحاً حياً لأن إلهنا "ليس هو إله أموات بل إله أحياء" (مر12: 27).
فإذا كان الإنسان روحه وجسـده متحدان معاً، ومـن الممكن أن يموت بحسب الجسد ولا يموت بحسب الروح كما قيل عن ناسوت السيد المسيح بعد موته على الصليب بالجسد وبقاء روحه الإنسانية حياً وكلاهما متحداً باللاهوت "مماتاً فى الجسد ولكن محيياً فى الروح" (1بط3: 18). فبنفس الصورة الكلمة المتجسد من الممكن أن يموت بحسب الجسد ولا يموت بحسب الروح الإنسانية، وبالطبع أيضاً بالمثل لا يموت بحسب الطبيعة الإلهية، لأن لا الروح الإنسانية يموت، ولا اللاهوت يموت. 

كيف يوضع فى القبر ومن كان يدير العالم وقتئذ؟
إن الذى وضع فى القبر هو جسد السيد المسيح المتحد باللاهوت، ولكن فى نفس الوقت لاهوته يملأ الوجود كله. وأيضاً بالمثل كيف

وهو فى بطن العذراء يدير العالم كله؟!
إن أى شـخص لـه جـهاز تليـفـزيـون يمكـنه أن يسـتقبل فـيه الصورة والإرسال. ولكن الإرسال مالئ الفراغ المحيط به بحيث يمكن أن يستقبل نفس الإرسال شخص آخر فى دولة أخرى حول العالم، وهو نفس الإرسال فبرغم من أن الإرسال مالئ الأجــواء العليا إلا أنــه يمـكن أن يُســتقبَل فى جهاز صغير بكل تفاصيله وأحداثه وألوانه وكلماته.
فعندما تجسد السيد المسيح فى بطن العذراء اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت وفى نفس الوقت لاهوته كان يملأ الوجود كله، ولا يحده مكان. فإذا كان إرسال التليفزيون من الممكن أن يملأ الأجواء والعالم كله ولا نتعجب من استقباله فى جـهاز صغير فى بيت!!

هل نتعجب أن لاهوت السـيد المسيح يملأ الوجود كله وفى نفس الوقت تستقبله العذراء مريم متجسداً فى بطنها بسر لا ينطق به ومجيد
. ونفس الوضع عندما كان فى القبر وهو نفسه قال "ليس أحد صعد إلى السـماء إلا الـذى نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الـذى هو فى السـماء" (يو3: 13). أى أن لاهوته يملأ السماء والأرض.

هل يمكن أن يتجسد الله؟
إن الله منزه عن الخطية، والتجسد ليس خطية والسيد المسيح جاء قدوس وبلا خطية. والجميع يعترفون بـهذا والله منزه عن التغير ونحن نقول إن لاهوته متحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير، والتجسد لم يجعل اللاهوت يتغير بدليل أننا نقول إن السيد المسيح مـات بحسب الجسد، وليس بحسب اللاهوت. فعند التجسد لم يمت اللاهوت أى أن لاهوته لم يتغير قبل وبعد التجسد. فطبيعته الإلهية لم تتغير. إذن فلا يوجد تغير ولا خطية، ولكن التجسد كان لأجل خلاص البشرية ولإظهار حب الله.
وكما ظهر الله لموسى على هيئة نار فى العليقة والكل يعترفون بذلك.. وكلمه قائلاً "أنا الله" وقد رآه على هيئة نار مشتعلة فى الشجرة. إذن الله من الممكن أن يظهر.

فأيهما أفيد وأفضل؟!
أن يظهر على هيئة نار؟
أم أن يظهر كفادٍ ومخلص، لكى يـظهر لنا محبته على الصليب؟!! إن العليقة المشتعلة بالنار فى برية سيناء كانت تشـير إلى التجسد فى بطن العذراء مريم حيث لم يحترق الناسـوت لسبب اتحاده باللاهوت، وتشير إلى الصليب، لأنه على الصليب اشتعلت نار العدل الإلهى. والشجرة التى ترمز إليها العليقة هى خشبة الصليب. لذلك يذكرنا مشهد الصليب بالمشهد الذى رآه موسى على الجبل.
وهنا قـد أوضـحنا أن السـيد المسـيح هـو ابـن الله الوحـيد الذى تجسّد لأجل خلاصنا، لكى يفدينا وأعطانـا حياته لكى نعيش بها كما يقول بولس الرسول "وهو مات لأجل الجميع كى يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام" (2كو5: 15) 
فهل نحيا نحن وندرك أننا لسنا لذواتنا ولا لشهواتنا بل للمسيح الذى اشترانا بدمه؟..


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

ما هو الدافع القوي الذي دعى الله للتجسد، أو ما هي حتمية التجسد الإلهي؟
 هناك أسباب عديدة لحتمية التجسد الإلهي نذكر منها الآتي:

أ - المحبة: الدافع القوي للتجسد هو المحبة " لأن المحبة قوية كالموت.. مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها. إن أعطى الإنسان كل ثروة بيته بدل المحبة تُحتَقر احتقارًا" (نش 8: 6، 7) ويقول القديس أثناسيوس " لم يشأ رب المجد أن تبقى صورته (الإنسان) المجيدة ملطخة بالإثم وملوثة وفاسدة، فتحرك حنانه.. وتحرك قلبه.. وتحرك تدبيره ليخلص الإنسان ويرد اعتباره، ويرد له كرامته أو يرد له الصورة الأصلية التي خلقه عليها. فقد تجسد الله الكلمة.. وفي تجسده كل الحب، وما من حب أعظم من هذا أن يقبل الإله صورة الهوان، صورة التراب وهو رب المجد، الساكن في نور لا يُدنى منه، والنار الآكلة" (1).

وقد تجد إنسانًا عظيمًا في مركز مرموق يحترمه الناس وتنحني له الهامات، وإذ به ينحني لأسفل حتى تكاد رأسه تمس الأرض، وتتعجب ماذا يفعل هذا الرجل العظيم؟.. انه ينحني ليربط سيور حذاء طفل صغير قد يكون حفيده، فما الذي دفع هذا الرجل لهذا التنازل؟ انه الحب..

سأل الملك غير المؤمن وزيره المسيحي: تقولون أن الله تجسَّد وصُلب ومات، فما هو الدافع لهذا العمل الذي يرفضه العقل؟

الوزير: أسألك يا سيدي أن تمهلني عدة أيام وأجيبك على سؤالك، فوافقه الملك.

وفي يوم سار الملك مع وزيره في حديقة القصر، وإذ بالمربية تسير بعربة الأمير الصغير، وفجأة أعطى الوزير إشارة للمربية فدفعت العربة وما بها في بحيرة الماء الصناعية أمام عيني الملك، فماذا فعل الملك؟.. لقد ألقى بنفسه في الماء إلاَّ أنه وجد نفسه يحتضن تمثالًا كامل الشبه بابنه، وقبل أن يتملكه الغضب أسرع إليه الوزير قائلًا:

عفوًا سيدي الملك. سامحني لأني فعلت هذا، فأنا الذي صنعت التمثال وأوصيت المربية بإلقائه في البحيرة متى أشرت لها بذلك.. يا جلالة الملك عندما شعرت بأن ابنك يغرق في البحيرة لماذا لم ترسلني أو ترسل أحد الجنود لإنقاذه؟

الملك: لأنه أبني. أنت تعلم أنني إنسان شجاع ولا أهاب الموت، وأفدي أبني بحياتي وأنا راض ومسرور.

الوزير: وهكذا أيها الملك عندما رأى الله أولاده يهلكون بالموت الأبدي أخذ شكل إنسان وصُلب ومات وقام، وقهر الموت وأنقذنا منه، كمثل ملك وجد جنوده مقهورين أمام عدوهم في ساحة الوغي فارتدى زِيّ الجنود، وقاد الحرب وانتصر، وأهلك العدو القوي ووهبنا النصرة.

ب - انتزاع الموت: كما أن الموت دخل إلى أعماق حياة الإنسان كان لابد أن الحياة تدخل إلى الأعماق لتطرد الموت وتحيى الطبيعة التي فسدت بالموت فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي "لم يكن ممكنًا أن يحوّل الإنسان الفاسد إلى عدم فساد إلاَّ المخلص نفسه الذي خلق من البداية كل شيء من العدم، ولم يكن ممكنًا أن يعيد للبشر صورة الله ومثاله إلاَّ صورة الآب (الابن) ولم يكن ممكنًا أن يُعلّم البشر عن الآب ويقضي على عبادة الأوثان إلاَّ الكلمة الضابط الكل الذي هو ابن الآب الوحيد الحقيقي" (تجسد الكلمة 20: 1).
وقال أيضًا " يجب أن نعلم أن الفساد الذي حصل لم يكن خارج الجسد بل لصق به، وكان مطلوبًا أن تلصق به الحياة عوض الفساد، حتى كما تمكن الموت من الجسد تتمكن منه الحياة أيضًا.
والآن لو كان الموت خارج الجسد لكان من اللائق أن تتصل به الحياة من الخارج. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). أما وقد صار الموت ممتزجًا بالجسد وسائدًا عليه، كما لو كان متحدًا به، فكان مطلوبًا أن تمتزج الحياة أيضًا، حتى إذا ما لبس الجسد الحياة بدل الموت نُزع عنه الفساد.. لهذا السبب كان معقولًا جدًا أن يلبس المخلص جسدًا، حتى إذا ما اتحد الجسد بالحياة، لا يبقى في الموت كمائت، بل يقوم في عدم الموت أو لبس عدم الموت.." (تجسد الكلمة 44: 4-6).
وقال البابا كيرلس الكبير "لو كان تجسد الكلمة وتأنسه أمرًا لابد منه لخلاص الذين على الأرض، فلو لم يكن قد وُلِد مثلنا بحسب الجسد، لما كان قد اشترك في الذي لنا، وبالتالي لما كان حرَّر طبيعة الإنسان من الوصمة التي أصابتها من آدم، وما كان قد طرد الفساد من أجسادنا" (ضد نسطور 1: 1) (1).

وقال أيضًا " لم يكن هناك وسيلة أخرى لزعزعة سلطان الموت إلاَّ فقط بتجسد الابن الوحيد. الذي اقتنى لنفسه جسدًا قابلًا للفساد (للموت).. لكي يستطيع بكونه هو نفسه الحياة أن يزرع في الجسد امتيازه الخاص الذي هو الحياة" ( المسيح واحد 75: 1352)(2).

ويقول البابا كيرلس الكبير أيضًا "كيف كان يمكن للإنسان الذي تحت سلطان الموت أن يستعيد الخلود، كان لابد أن يدخل جسده الميت في شركة قوة الله المحيية. أما قوة الله المحيّية فهي اللوغوس (الكلمة) وحيد الآب" (تفسير لوقا 22: 19)(3).

3- الاتحاد بالله: لم يكن الهدف من التجسد رفع الخطية فقط بل اتحاد الله بالإنسان فيقول البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي لأن الاتحاد المطلوب هو أن الكلمة المتجسد يصنع اتحادًا بين ما هو إنسان بطبيعته وبين ما هو إله بطبيعته" (ضد الأريوسيين 2: 81).

ويقول البابا كيرلس الكبير أن مبادرة الصلح جاءت من الله لكيما يتحد بالإنسان "إن الطبيعة الإنسانية أُسرت وصارت في قبضة الموت وساد عليها الفساد لذلك فمن الضروري لكي تقوم علاقة جديدة لا يهدها الفساد أن يتم لقاء بين الله والإنسان، تجد فيه جميع المشاكل القائمة بين الاثنين حلها النهائي والأخير، فكان الحل الإلهي -لأن المبادرة بيد الصالح وحده- أن يأخذ لنفسه جسدًا من هذه الطبيعة الفاسدة ويجعله واحدًا مع لاهوته في اتحاد لا انفصال فيه أو اختلاط مثل اتحاد النار بالحديد" (4).

4- تلاقي العدل الإلهي مع الرحمة الإلهية: فعندما تحدُث مشكلة بين شخصين ويتدخل شخص ثالث لفض النزاع يجب أن يكون هذا الوسيط من نفس مستوى الطرفين المتنازعين، وليس أقل منهما لئلا يُحتَقر، وليس أعلى منهما لئلا يستغل سلطته فيحل النزاع ظاهريًا فقط، وأيضًا يجب أن يكون الوسيط محبوبًا من الطرفين، ومحل ثقة منهما ملتزمًا بتعهداته أمامهما، وإذا تأملنا ما حدث في التجسد والفداء نجد السيد المسيح هو الذي حلَّ النزاع بين الله والإنسان، وحقق أمنية أيوب عندما قال بأسى " ليس بيننا مصالح يضع يده على كلينا" (أي 9: 33).

وإن كان التسامح والعفو والمغفرة ضد عدل الله الكامل، وموت الإنسان ضد رحمة الله الكاملة، والله لا يمكن أن يتنازل عن عدله ولا عن رحمته، وهذا ما يمثل مشكلة صعبة وعويصة، ومن يقدر على حلها إلاَّ الله القادر على كل شيء؟‍ ‍ وفعلًا قام بحلها عن طريق تجسده المنيف فالتقى العدل مع الرحمة في شخص الفادي الكريم.

وما أجمل تشبيه نيافة الأنبا رافائيل الأسقف العام عندما شبه سقوط آدم بالمصباح الذي انقطع عنه التيار الكهربائي، فلا توجد أية وسيلة أخرى لعودة الإنارة للمصباح إلاَّ بعودة نفس التيار الكهربائي له، وأي تيار آخر أو أي فولت آخر لن ينجح في إعادة الإنارة، وهكذا الإنسان لكيما يعود إلى حالته الأولى المنيرة لا يصلح أن يُعيده نبي ولا ملاك بل لابد أن يتولى الخالق نفسه إعادة خلقته التي فسدت، وأيضًا عملية توصيل التيار الكهربائي للمصباح تشبه عملية التجسد التي فيها اتحد اللاهوت (الكهرباء) بالناسوت (المصباح) فأضاء لنا المسيح نور العالم طريق الملكوت.


تذكر

+ الله لم يكن محتاجًا للإنسان ليعبده. إنما خلق الله الإنسان من فرط جوده ومحبته.. الله يعلم بسابق علمه إن الإنسان سيسقط بغواية إبليس ولذلك دبَّر له أمر الخلص منذ الأزل.

+ الوصية لم تكن سببًا لسقوط الإنسان. إنما سقط الإنسان بسبب غواية الحية وشكه في كلام الله، والموت كان نتيجة طبيعية لمخالفة الوصية.

+ كان سقوط آدم سقوط للبشرية جمعاء مثل شجرة التفاح اللذيذة التي أصابها عطب فكل ثمارها وبذارها أصبحت تحمل الفساد.. حتى الأنبياء كانت لهم أخطائهم.

+ إن سأل أحد: وما ذنبي أنا في خطية آدم؟ يرد عليه القديس أغسطينوس: وأي فضل لك في خلاص المسيح؟

+ من نتائج سقوط آدم الموت الروحي الأبدي، والموت الجسدي، والموت الأدبي، والعقوبات التي حلت بالإنسان والحية، وتسلط الشيطان، وفساد الطبيعة البشرية.

+ لم يكن هناك بديلًا للتجسد فمثلًا:

- فناء الإنسان وخلقة إنسان جديد لا تحل القضية.

- خلاص الله للإنسان بالقوة يتعارض مع عدل الله، ومع حرية الإنسان.

- ترك الإنسان لمصيره المشئوم يتعارض مع صلاح الله، ومحبته، ورحمته، وكرامته، وحكمته. 

- الصفح عن خطية الإنسان يتعارض مع العدل الإلهي. 

- التوبة توقف فعل الخطية، ولكنها لا تحل مشكلة الخطية التي تمت، ولا تلغي العقوبة إنما تنقلها من التائب إلى الفدية.

الحسنات لا يذهبن السيئات لأن الأعمال الصالحة واجب على الإنسان وليس تفضل منه.

من صفات الفادي أن يكون:

أ- إنسان.

ب- بلا خطية.

ج- يُقدم نفسه بإرادته.

د- يكون قابلًا للموت.

هـ- أقوى من الموت.

و- غير محدود.

وهذه الشروط لا تتوفر في الذبائح الحيوانية، ولا في نبي ولا رئيس أنبياء، ولا في ملاك ولا رئيس ملائكة. لكن الله بغير إستحالة تجسد وتأنس وفيه أكتملت صفات الفادي.
+ مبدأ الإنابة يتمشى مع العدالة الإلهية، ومع العقل والمنطق.





=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

هل مبدأ الإنابة يتمشى مع العدالة الإلهية، ومع العقل، فيموت البرئ نيابة عن المذنب؟



ج : إذا وافق النائب أو الفادي أو الوسيط بمطلق حريته وكامل إرادته على تحمل عقوبة المذنب يكون الوضع صحيحًا، ويتمشى مع العدالة الإلهية.. أنظر إلى الخروف البريء الذي ذبحه الله لكيما يُغطى عُري آدم الناتج عن الخطية، مع ملاحظة أن الله ذبح هذا الخروف خصيصًا لعلاج مشكلة عري آدم، لأن آدم لم يكن من أكلة اللحوم، فالسماح بأكل اللحوم جاء بعد الطوفان وقد استلم آدم طقس تقديم الذبائح وسلمه لأولاده، فقدم هابيل من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها (تك 4: 4) فقبل الله تقدمته، وقدم نوح من البهائم الطاهرة والطيور الطاهرة. فتنسم الله رائحة الرضى (تك 8: 20، 21) وقدم إبراهيم بالقرب من شكيم، وشرقي بيت ايل (تك 12: 6-8) وعند بلوطات ممرا (تك 13: 18) وقدم إسحق (تك 26: 25) وكذلك يعقوب لما آتى سالمًا إلى مدينة شكيم (تك 33: 20) وأمره الرب أن يصعد إلى بيت ايل ويبني مذبحًا هناك ففعل (تك 35: 1) وقدم ذبائح قبل نزوله إلى مصر (تك 46: 1) وطلب موسى من فرعون أن يذهب إلى البرية ليقدم ذبائح للرب إلهه (خر 8: 27) وكان أيوب يقدم ذبائح بعدد أبنائه (أي 1: 5)


وأوصى الرب موسى بتقديم الذبائح الصباحية والمسائية (عد 28: 3، 4) وذبيحة يوم السبت (عد 28: 9، 10) وذبيحة أول الشهر (عد 28: 11-15) وذبيحة الفصح (عد 28: 16-25) وذبيحة عيد الهتاف (عد 29: 1-5) وذبيحة عيد الكفارة (عد 29: 7-10) وذبيحة عيد المظال (عد 29: 12-40) وذبيحة البقرة الحمراء (عد 19: 1-10) وأوصى بتقديم الذبائح الشخصية مثل ذبيحة المحرقة (لا 1: 1-9) وذبيحة السلامة (لا 3: 1-5) وذبيحتا الخطية والأثم (لا 4: 1-35) وذبيحة الملء أو التكريس الكامل (لا 8: 22-36) وذبيحة التطهير للأم بعد الولادة (لا 12: 1 –8) وتطهير الأبرص (لا 14: 1-20) والمصاب بسيل (لا 15: 1-5).. فلماذا كل هذه الذبائح التي بلا عدد؟!

وبحسب مفهوم العدالة البشرية تشترط المحكمة وجود محامي للدفاع عن المتهم، وإذا لم يكن للمتهم إمكانية مادية لإنابة محامي عنه، فان المحكمة تنتدب له محاميًا للدفاع عنه.

وبحسب مفهوم الإنسانية نجد أن الأب ينوب عن أبنائه في تحمل نتائج أخطائهم، ويدفع قيمة ما أتلفوه للغير، والجندي في ميدان المعركة ينوب عن أسرته ووطنه ويقدم نفسه فداءاَ عنهم.

وبحسب مفهوم العقل فان مبدأ الإنابة صحيح، وتحضرني قصة القاضي العادل الرحيم الذي حكم على المقترض بأن يرد الدين أو أن يدخل السجن، فهذا هو العدل، وعندما علم هذا القاضي أن المقترض معدومًا ورقَّت أحشاؤه لصراخ أطفاله ودموع زوجته دفع الدين عنه وأطلقه بريئًا، فهذه هي الرحمة، وبذلك حقق هذا القاضي العدل والرحمة معًا، وهذا ما فعله قاضي القضاة ورب الأرباب.
وأيضًا مبدأ الفدية واضح في الإسلام، ففي سورة الصافات 107 يقول عن ابن إبراهيم "وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ" وفي تفسير البيضاوي "فَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ" ما يذبح بدله فيتم به الفعل. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وفي سورة الكوثر 2 "فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ" وفي تفسير البيضاوي "الصلاة صلاة العيد والنحر هو التضحية والفدية".

وفي السيرة النبوية لابن هشام ج 4 ص 140 عن عائشة في حجة الوداع "فلما كان يوم النحر أُتيت بلحم بقر كثير فطرح في بيتي فقلت ما هذا؟ فقالوا ذبح رسول الله عن نسائه البقر.. " كما أن الإمام الغزالي يذكر الشروط الواجب توافرها في الذبيحة فتجدها مشابهة للشروط التي ذكرها سفر اللاويين (لا 22: 19-29).

ويقول الإمام الرازي في تفسير الآية "فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا" إذا كانت الطاعة العظمى هي الصوم والصلاة والتوبة والزهد فإنها لا تستر الخطية ولا تؤهلنا للوجود مع الله. وإننا بدعائنا كفِر عنا سيئاتنا لا نقصد أن يساعدنا المولى في العمل على تكفيرها بواسطة الأعمال الصالحة بل أن يتفضل بتكفيرها عنا".

ومبدأ الإنابة واضح في أحاديث البخاري حيث ينوب الإنسان عن المريض في أداء فريضة الحج، وينوب عن الميت في أداء فريضة الصوم.

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...evitability-of-the-Incarnation__16-Death.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

ما معنى أن الله تجسد وتأنس؟ ولماذا يجب أن نؤمن بعقيدة التجسد؟

 معنى أن الله تجسد أي الله الغير منظور اتخذ له جسدًا بشريًا من نفس طبيعتنا البشرية، ومعنى أن الله تأنس أن الله الغير منظور صار إنسانًا مثلنا وشابهنا في كل شيء ماخلا الخطية وحدها.. الله الغير منظور أصبح منظورًا في شخص الرب يسوع الذي حلّ بيننا، وقال الإنجيل " والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقًا" ( يو 1: 14) وعندما حلَّ بيننا تعاملنا معه معاملة محسوسة، وشهد بهذا يوحنا الحبيب " الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا" (1يو 1: 1) إن الله تنازل إلى مستوى الحس والإدراك وحلَّ بيننا بصورة منظورة مرئية وكشف عن أسرار الألوهية لأن " الله لم يرهُ أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يو 1: 18).

والحقيقة أن كلمة تجسَّد تعني أنه تأنس أيضًا، فهي من قبيل إطلاق الجزء (الجسد) على الكل (الإنسان) ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " نحن نقرُّ بابن واحد، مسيح واحد، ورب واحد، لأن الكلمة صار جسدًا، وإذا قلنا صار جسدًا فإنما صار إنسانًا" (1).
وعقيدة التجسد في منتهى الأهمية، فبناء على إيماننا الصحيح بالتجسد يتوقف أمر خلاصنا؟.. لماذا؟.. لأن السيد المسيح هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله والإنسان، فيقول القديس كيرلس الكبير " فهو (المسيح) يعتبر واحد من اثنين، فهو ابن واحد، قد اجتمعت إليه واتحدت فيه، في شخصه الواحد بطريقة لا تُوصف ولا تُفحص الطبيعتان الإلهية والبشرية لتكوّنا وحدة واحدة بطريقة لا يمكن تصوُّرها، فلهذا السبب أيضًا يعتبر هو الوسيط بين الله والناس، لأنه قد جمع ووحَّد داخل نفسه الشيئين اللذين كانا متباعدين جدًا إحداهما عن الآخر، واللذين كان يفصل بينهما هوة عظيمة، أعني اللاهوت والناسوت، فقد أظهرهما مجتمعين ومتحدين في نفسه، وبذلك ربطنا بواسطة نفسه مع الله أبيه" (في الثالوث 1) (1).

وقال القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي انه لا خلاص لنا إن كنا لا نعترف بأن اللاهوت اتحد بالناسوت " فلو كان المسيح هو الله -كما هو كذلك حقًا- دون أن يأخذ لنفسه طبيعة بشرية فإننا نصير غرباء عن الخلاص.. (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). ولا خلاص لنا بالمرة إن كنا نرفض الاعتراف بأن اللاهوت فيه متحد بالناسوت" (مقال 12 للموعوظين) (2).

كما قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي "طبيعة واحدة الآن وأقنوم واحد يجب أن يُقال، ونعترف به، الله الكلمة صار جسدًا وصار إنسانًا، ومن لا يقول هكذا فإنه يُعاند الله ويحارب الآباء القديسين" (3) وقال أيضًا "إن كان واحدًا لا يؤمن بالمولود في بيت لحم من مريم العذراء القديسة، انه الله الكلمة تجسد، فليكن محرومًا من فمنا آمين" (4).



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...itability-of-the-Incarnation__19-Meaning.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

نيافة الأنبا موسى


منذ البداية حدثت مشاكل جسيمة بخصص موضع التجسد، فسمعنا عن الدوستيين الذين أنكروا حقيقة جسد السيد المسيح تصوروه - كوطاخى فيما بعد - جسداً خيالياً أو غازياً. الأمر الذى جعل معلمنا يوحنا البشير يكتب رسائل دفاعاً عن أن جسد الرب كان حقيقياً وناسوته كان كاملاً.

وهذا الجدل لم يكن عقلانياً أو ترفياً، بل كان جوهرياً لخلاصنا لأن الرب لو أنه ترفع على أن يتحد ببشريتنا - فيما خلا الخطية - فهذا معناه أنه لن يتحد به، وبالتالى يكون خلاصنا قد ضاع وميراثنا فى شركة الطبيعة الإلهية قد انتهى.

من هنا ندرك لماذا حرمت الكنيسة الجامعة "أوطاخى" ولماذا كتب أثناسيوس قبل ذلك "تجسد الكلمة" شارحاً كل مالنا فى هذا السر العظيم "سر التقوى" أى أنه بدونه تستحيل علينا التقوى ونفقد الخلاص.

والتجسد له مفاعيل أساسية فى حياتنا:

1- الروحية: إذ من خلاله نخلص.
2- الإجتماعية: إذ من خلاله نصير جسدً واحداً.
3- الأبدية: إذ من خلاله نصير شركاء الطبيعة الأبدية.

فلنقترب إلى هذا السر العظيم مستعينين بالأصحاحات 1،2،3 من رسالة معلمنا يوحنا الأولى:

1- ففى الإصحاح الأول: نتلامس مع أهداف التجسد.
2- فى الإصحاح الثانى: مسئوليتنا نحو التجسد.
3- فى الإصحاح الثالث: بركات التجسد لحياتنا.

أهداف التجسد (ص 1) :

1- إتمام الفداء :

إذ لابد للفادى من مواصفات هى:

أ- يجب أن يكون غير محدود ليتمكن من الوفاء بالدين غير المحدود والعقوبة غير المحدودة المطلوبة من لإنسان بسبب خطيئته غير المحدودة، لأنها موجهة نحو الله غير المحدود.
ب- يجب أن يكون بلا خطية لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه، إن كان خاطئاً فسيحتاج من يفديه.
ج- يجب أن يكون إنساناً لأن الذى أخطأ هو الإنسان والفادى يجب أن يكون حاملاً لنفس الطبيعة.
د- يجب أن يموت لأن "أجرة الخطية هى موت" (رو 23:6) ولأنه سيوفى الحكم الإلهى الذى أصدره الآب على آدم أنه إذا خالف وأكل من الشجرة المحرمة فإنه "موتاً يموت".
وهذه المواصفات يستحيل أن تنطبق على إنسان عادى أو ملاك أو رئيس ملائكة أو نبى، لابد من شخصية فريدة تجمع فى نفسها هذه الأمور: غير محدود - بلا خطية - إنسانى - يموت. فما كان من الرب إلا أن تجسد.

2- استعلان الله :

كما يقول الرسول بولس: "الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه" (عب 1:1).

وكما يقول معلمنا يوحنا "الله لم يره أحد قط، الإبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو18:1).

حيث كلمة "حضن" هنا معناها "أعماق الكيان الإلهى" وليس أن أحداً يحمل أخراً فى حضنه.

لقد رأى الله أن الإنسان جسدى وحسى، بينما هو روح بسيط خالد "الله روح" (يو 24:4) لذلك كمعلم ناجح، يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: "نزل إلى مستوى أولاده الحسى واستطاع بذلك أن يتراءى لهم، ويتعرفوا عليه" تماماً كما ينزل المعلم الكبير بأسلوبه ليتفاهم مع الأطفال الصغار.

3- الاتحاد بالله :

وهذا يمثل أحد محاور الفكر القبطى عامة وأن اختيار الله أن يتحد بجسد إنسانى شئ هام لأنه اختيار للطبيعة الإنسانية لأن تتحد بالله وتشترك فى طبيعته الإلهية "هو أخذ الذى لنا وأعطانا الذى له" (التسبحة اليومية).

من هنا ندرك السر فى تشدد القديس يوحنا - والكنيسة كلها من بعده - فى التمسك بعقيدة التجسد الإلهى، وكيف أن الله أخذ جسداً بل بالأحرى تأنس (أى أخذ جسداً انسانياً مع نفس إنسانية وروح إنسانية) واتحدت الطبيعتان فى "طبيعة واحدة لكلمة الله المتجسد".

ويذخر الإصحاح الأول بتأكيدات للأمرين التاليين:

أ- أن جسد المسيح كان حقيقياً: "سمعناه ورأيناه بعيوننا شاهدنا، لمسته أيدينا.. الحياة أظهرت".
ب- أن للتجسد أثره فى الطبيعة الإنسانية:-
فهو يعطينا "شركة مع الله" (3).
يعطينا الفرح الكامل (4) . 
- ويعطينا استنارة فى الذهن والطبيعة والسلوك اليومى (5-7).
- يعطينا غفراناً وتطهيراً وتقديساً، أى يغفر لنا ماضينا ويطهر لنا حاضرنا، ويقدس مستقبلنا فى المسيح (8-9).
- وهذا لا يعنى أننا بلا خطية، فالجميع أخطأوا ولكن الله تدخل بالتجسد والفداء لخلاصنا (10).

مسئوليتنا نحو التجسد (ص 2) :


1- يجب أن نجاهد ألا نخطئ، أما إذا أخطأنا فلا نيأس، فالمسيح شفيعنا الكفارى وشفيع الكفارى وشفيع العالم كله (1،2).
2- ويجب أن نحفظ وصاياه، فهذا دليل معرفة وجهاد، وسلوكنا اليومى سيكون علامة على مدى ارتباطنا بالرب.
3- يجب أن نسلك فى النور وعلامة ذلك أن نسلك بالمحبة، فنهاك ارتباط وثيق بين الاستنارة (أى المعمودية) وتجديدها المستمر بالتوبة، وبين تجديد الطبيعة الداخلية لتصير مقدسة ومحبة للآخرين.

بركات التجسد (ص3) :

هنا يتهلل الرسول فرحاً ببركات التجسد:

1- البنوة لله (عدد 1) :

"انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله" صرنا أولاده لأننا ولدنا منه بكلمته الحية، وبفعل روحه القدوس.

2- شركة الطبيعة الإلهية (عدد 2) :

فحين نخلع جسدنا الترابى ونلبس جسد القيامة الروحانى سنراه "كما هو" أى فى جوهره الحقيقى الخفى، فالله مستحيل أن ندركه بالعقل المحسوس المحدود المخلوق، ولا بالطبيعة الترابية، وهكذا الله بتجسده أهل لأجسادنا المقامة أن تدخل إلى المجد وتتعرف على إله المجد.

3- الطهارة والبر (عدد 3-10) :

فلا شك أن التجسد أعطانا رجاء الخلود، وهذا يعطينا إمكانية الطهارة بشركة الجهاد مع النعمة، والمؤمن سيكون منتصراً على الخطية بسبب عمل الله فيه، وبسبب الزرع الإلهى أى الطبيعة الجديدة التى أخذها، لكن هذا لا يمنع من أن يخطئ خطايا الضعف لا خطايا التعدى، وحينئذ له شفاعة وغفران.

أما الإنسان الذى يتعدى الله فعليه أن يراجع نفسه ويتوب عن هذا الموقف ليغفر له.

4- محبة الأخوة (عدد 11-18) :

فالمسيح يسكن قلوبنا ويفتحها على اخوتنا، فلا تكن كقايين الذى حسد هابيل وقتله، بل نحب بعضنا محبة عملية خادمة باذلة وليس كمجرد كلمات أو تمنيات أو مجاملات:
"لا تحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق" (عدد 18).

5- نقاوة القلب (عدد 19-24) :

وهى ثمرة من ثمار التجسد واتحادنا بالله، وتأتى عن طريق فحص النفس المستمر فى نور المسيح. وتثبيت القلب فى حضرة الرب على الدوام. هكذا تتنقى قلوبنا ولا تشهد ضدنا . وإيماننا بالابن وبعمل الروح القدس هما خير دعامة لنقاوة القلب.

ولذلك شكراً للرب على تجسده الذى أعانا كل هذه البركات ولتوحدنا فى شخصك أيها الرب المتجسد...

http://loveyou-jesus.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22940



=


----------



## asmicheal (8 يناير 2013)

يتببببببببببببببببببع لاحقا 


=


----------



## نصيف خلف (17 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

دايما مميزة فى ردودك ومواضيعك


----------

